# Damals als WoW noch Spaß gemacht hat...



## Nylbig (17. April 2010)

Damals als WoW noch (mehr) Spaß gemacht hat...

Hab ich noch Nächte durchgespielt..
Hab ich mich noch über Blaue Items gefreut...
Hab ich noch gedacht Allys wären böse ^^
Bin ich noch durch Og gerannt und hab nach Gold gebettelt xD
War Ragefire noch aufregend..
War ich in Raids noch nervös...

Um Flames zu Vermeiden..
Es ist kein Mimimi Thread
Dieses "Damals als WoW noch (mehr) Spaß gemacht hat..." trifft auf einzelne Personen zu dennen es JETZT nicht mehr so viel Spaß macht wie früher. Es heist nicht das WoW Scheiße ist.
Das haben wohl einige nicht verstanden.
Es ist klar das neue Spieler immernoch viel und mehr Spaß an WoW haben als Menschen die schon länger spielen.

leute die jetzt immernoch flamen sind in der flamehaltung und leben unbewusst ich würde ihnen raten sich mit der entwicklung des bewusstseins zu befassen / das heist auch positiv denken und negativität vermeiden
wenn leute das machen würden wären flames eine legende genau so wie mobing etc ( weil man sich damit selbst schadet )
also bewusst leben

für solche leute schwer zu verstehen das das überhaupt geht
und bevor jetzt kommt "alta ich lebe bewusst ey du regst mich so auf wenn ich dich auf der straße sehe box ich dich"
beschäftigt euch damit denn dann werdet ihr wissen das ihr NICHT bewusst lebt
so ich geh jetzt frühstücken
:-)


----------



## Naho (17. April 2010)

und dann kam Woltk und du musstest leider weniger spielen , du tust mir leid =(


----------



## Shaila (17. April 2010)

Was jetzt sind wir dran ? Ich sehe keine Diskussionsgrundlage. Du hast nur deine Meinung wiedergegeben.


----------



## Arben (17. April 2010)

seit/seid

Leidiges Thema, 100 mal hier gewesen, wird nich lustiger. Spiel was anderes wenns dir nicht mehr passt.


----------



## Nylbig (17. April 2010)

so war das nicht gemeint XD ich spiel immernoch wow
aber damals hats halt mehr spaß gemacht...
was ich wollte ist eiglich das ihr so anfängt

damals als wow noch spaß gemacht hat...

und dann iwas hinschreibt


----------



## sc00p (17. April 2010)

Intressant! o:










..not


----------



## Boéndil234 (17. April 2010)

... hab ich noch nicht gespielt


----------



## Taxer1970 (17. April 2010)

Mir macht es immernoch Spaß. Hab´s aber auch nie mehr als 4 Stunden am Stück gespielt und auch nie viel geraidet. 
Bin gerade dabei meine letzte Klasse auf 80 zu bringen. Wenn ich das geschafft habe, kommt das Addon....
Ich bin von Anfang an dabei.


----------



## Shaila (17. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> so war das nicht gemeint XD ich spiel immernoch wow
> aber damals hats halt mehr spaß gemacht...
> was ich wollte ist eiglich das ihr so anfängt
> 
> ...



Das ist aber ziemlich egoistisch. Denn es gibt sogar sehr viele, denen WoW noch immer Spaß macht. Es gibt immer mehrer Seiten. Du kannst nicht einfach sagen, dass WoW scheiße ist und alle anderen das gefälligst auch so zu sehen haben.


----------



## Skyler93 (17. April 2010)

.....hab ich in SW mit meinen schurken die 60er gekillt ;D
.....hab ich GERN über 5 stunden in Alteractal rumgehängt ;D





übrigens find ich den thread garnet so schlecht, also flamed net immer zuerst Oo
mene übertreib mal nett das ja nur spaß Oo


----------



## Shaila (17. April 2010)

Nadann...

Habe ich mich als Noob in SW verirrt...

Bin ich durch Totstellen gestorben, weil ich zu lange liegen geblieben bin...


----------



## quickie (17. April 2010)

Dann kam Wotlk das Lvln war noch okay aber dann das Raiden jede Woche immer das Gleiche, seine Ids abarbeiten und das wars .. mehr kann man nicht machen:-/


----------



## Skyler93 (17. April 2010)

quickie schrieb:


> Dann kam Wotlk das lvln war noch okay aber dann das raisen jede woche immer das gleiche seine ids abarbeiten und das wars .. mehr kann man nicht machen



du sollst sagen was dir damals zu sehr spaß gemacht hat, nicht nörgeln über den momentanen zustand ;D

..... hab ich immer jeden ?? der mir übern weg gelaufen ist angegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..... hab ich mich aber RICHTIG gefreut das ichn Randomdropp hatte der episch war (glaub Lebensstein)


----------



## Primordial (17. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> .....hab ich GERN über 5 stunden in Alteractal rumgehängt ;D



Haha nur 5 std? Ich erinner mich da an hardcore 2 Tage AVs, dass war krank *gg*


----------



## piddybundy (17. April 2010)

Mir macht WOW immer noch Spaß.Aber nach 5 Jahren spiele ich weniger,weil sich mit der Zeit die Interessen verlagern und WOW wieder ein Hobby ist und keine Lebensaufgabe.Ich bereue meine 12-30 Std. Schichten am PC nicht,aber vermissen tu ich sie auch nicht.Leute , das Leben geht weiter ob mit oder ohne WOW...


----------



## quickie (17. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> du sollst sagen was dir damals zu sehr spaß gemacht hat, nicht nörgeln über den momentanen zustand ;D
> 
> ..... hab ich immer jeden ?? der mir übern weg gelaufen ist angegriffen
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja nicht genörgelt ich habe nur gesagt das es jede Woche das selbe ist ^^


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> Damals als WoW noch Spaß gemacht hat...
> 
> Hab ich noch über 24 Stunden am Stück gezockt^^



Damals als Pizza noch lecker war habe ich Morgens, Mittags und Abends Pizza gegessen.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> aber damals hats halt mehr spaß gemacht...



Also 24 Stunden oder mehr am Stück, morgens aufwachen und als erstes den PC an.... hmm das hört sich nicht nach Spaß an sondern eher nach "Sucht"

Aber wie dem auch sei, alles hat mal ein Ende auch WoW. Da ist es völlig normal wenn der Spaß nachlässt.


----------



## Sejro (17. April 2010)

ich frage mich immer wieder warum ihr wow zockt wenn es euch keinen spaß macht!
hört auf, verlasst das forum und nervt net uns ne mit euren "wow is so schlecht" posts...


mir machts immernoch spaß, und ja, ich bin froh das es einfacher geworden ist an sachen zu kommen
denn so kann ich auch was erreichen und nebenbei mein RL und Arbeit genießen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nylbig (17. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also 24 Stunden oder mehr am Stück, morgens aufwachen und als erstes den PC an.... hmm das hört sich nicht nach Spaß an sondern eher nach "Sucht"
> 
> Aber wie dem auch sei, alles hat mal ein Ende auch WoW. Da ist es völlig normal wenn der Spaß nachlässt.



möglich XD
aber es kann auch sein das es einfach bock gemacht hat

ne sucht ist es ja nicht sonst würde ich jetzt noch immer zocken
also so richtig zocken^^


----------



## Skyler93 (17. April 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Haha nur 5 std? Ich erinner mich da an hardcore 2 Tage AVs, dass war krank *gg*



ne echt?
bei mir ists einmal bei 9 stunden und einmal bei 7 stunden abgestürzt der server -.-
ich dachte geht net mehr ;D
aber echt 2 tage das ist heftig
ich würds aber mitmachen ;D

boah leutz geht woanders flamen mal ehrlich -.-


----------



## Nylbig (17. April 2010)

Sejro schrieb:


> ich frage mich immer wieder warum ihr wow zockt wenn es euch keinen spaß macht!
> hört auf, verlasst das forum und nervt net uns ne mit euren "wow is so schlecht" posts...
> 
> 
> ...



es ist kein wow ist so schlecht thema...


----------



## Grushdak (17. April 2010)

@ TE

Ja damals ....

da hat das Forum auch noch mehr Spaß gemacht.

Ja damals, da war ich noch jung - ach nee - das war schon zu Urzeiten.^^

Ja damals ... da war noch bis Samsatg nachmittag Schule.

Ja damals ...


Und heute? ... 

*gähn* ... *müde*


Danke für's Lesen ...
*Kaffeeschlürf*

bye


----------



## piddybundy (17. April 2010)

Die Faszination früher war das Endecken können.Da hat der Spieler automatisch mehr Zeit verbracht.Die Suche nach Neuen treibt den Menschen an,ein ganz normales Verhalten also.Deshalb haben ALLE viel mehr gespielt.Heute braucht man nicht mehr suchen,dank BUFFED und Addon´s kriegen wir den kürzesten Weg präsentiert.Also müßten also beides verboten werden^^Aber selbst dann könnte die alte Zeit nicht zurückgeholt werden.


----------



## Shaila (17. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ne echt?
> bei mir ists einmal bei 9 stunden und einmal bei 7 stunden abgestürzt der server -.-
> ich dachte geht net mehr ;D
> aber echt 2 tage das ist heftig
> ...



Naja, du musst bedenken das sein Eingangspost wirklich provozierend rüberkommen kann. Hätte man kreativer gestalten können.

... wollte ich niemehr Karazhan verlassen


----------



## Progamer13332 (17. April 2010)

... konnte man voll gimps und pros noch auf den ersten blick voneinander unterscheiden


----------



## Reaper13 (17. April 2010)

...gabs Gott sei Dank noch kein Gearscore -.- skill>equip


----------



## Nylbig (17. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Naja, du musst bedenken das sein Eingangspost wirklich provozierend rüberkommen kann. Hätte man kreativer gestalten können.
> 
> ... wollte ich niemehr Karazhan verlassen



jo stimmt ^^


----------



## Nylbig (17. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ziemlich egoistisch. Denn es gibt sogar sehr viele, denen WoW noch immer Spaß macht. Es gibt immer mehrer Seiten. Du kannst nicht einfach sagen, dass WoW scheiße ist und alle anderen das gefälligst auch so zu sehen haben.



hab ich auch nicht ?^^


----------



## EisblockError (17. April 2010)

Damals als WoW Spaß gemacht hat...



... hab ich noch gespielt


----------



## Reaper13 (17. April 2010)

...Konnte man sich nicht alles für Marken holen-.-


----------



## Drauflos (17. April 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> .....hab ich in SW mit meinen schurken die 60er gekillt ;D
> .....hab ich GERN über 5 stunden in Alteractal rumgehängt ;D



... hab ich mich immer auf´s open pvp an tarrens mill am freitagabend gefreut
... war der neid nicht anders als heute ...
... wurden im 6 - 10 stunden alterac noch die fraktionsbosse beschworen ... *dream

ich wollte es nur mal fortsetzen


----------



## MasterXoX (17. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bin ich durch Totstellen gestorben, weil ich zu lange liegen geblieben bin...



Das warn noch Zeiten^^ 



Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ... konnte man voll gimps und pros noch auf den ersten blick voneinander unterscheiden




Das kommt auch noch dazu^^


----------



## Reaper13 (17. April 2010)

...Galt die gleiche Regel im PvP wie im PvE Skill>Equip


----------



## EisblockError (17. April 2010)

.... konnte man sich besseren von der schrecklichen community die es damals schon gab fernhalten.

Heutzutage ist dank Blizzard´s "bring the Player not the skill" Philosophie alles vermischt und daher kommt es einem vor, als gäbe es nurnoch Hirntote.


----------



## Klobbireturns (17. April 2010)

...hab ichs bis 40 kaum hinbekommen mir mein reitskill zu kaufen xD
... hab ich mit lvl 45 noch nur 2 k live gehabt weil ich nur sachen mit crit und ap anhatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... hab ich erst in den kloster ini`s gemerkt das einer in der gruppe immer Tank is...und nich jedermann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xD


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (17. April 2010)

Mimimimimimi! -.-'
Aber egal, 

...War ein Mount noch etwas besonderes und man hat Leute die Full Epic waren besundert.


----------



## EisblockError (17. April 2010)

.... hab ich mit lv 20 gemerkt dass Beweglichkeit und Ausdauer nicht die Bewegungsschnelligkeit und Sprunghöhe erhöhen und das Stärke nicht das wichtigste Attribut für Jäger ist.


----------



## Kafka (17. April 2010)

OK früher wars halt schöner, aber langsam nervt das Geheule xD Schade ist nur das die neuen Spieler die Sachen nicht mehr erben, die WoW so gegendär gemacht hat.


----------



## Benjamin360 (17. April 2010)

vllt schonmal dran gedacht, dass damals alles neu war?

is doch klar das es nicht mehr so viel spaß macht wie die erste ini ...

außerdem is der thread total bescheuert is doch den anderen mitgliedern egal obs dir spaß macht -.,-


----------



## Drauflos (17. April 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> OK früher wars halt schöner, aber langsam nervt das Geheule xD Schade ist nur das die neuen Spieler die Sachen nicht mehr erben, die WoW so gegendär gemacht hat.



es sieht eher aus wie ein kettenbrief des vergangenen und nicht geheule ... ball flach halten und mitmachen oder kommentare für dich behalten


----------



## Eyatrian (17. April 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> und dann kam Woltk und du musstest leider weniger spielen , du tust mir leid =(



besser kann mans net sagen


----------



## Primordial (17. April 2010)

Sejro schrieb:


> mir machts immernoch spaß, und ja, ich bin froh das es einfacher geworden ist an sachen zu kommen
> denn so kann ich auch was erreichen und nebenbei mein RL und Arbeit genießen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Weil man das vorher ja nicht beides unter einen Hut bringen konnte und jeder erfolgreiche Spieler ein 24/7 Arbeitsloser Sack war jojo is schon klar ne. Is ok wenn ihr es einfacher haben wollt, aber hört doch bitte auf solche falschen Behauptungen aufzustellen.

edit: Es kann durchaus auch Schattenseiten an einem Hobby geben, ohne das man gleich damit aufhören muss. Manche Leute hier sind echt.... unbeschreiblich.


----------



## Wolfner (17. April 2010)

Damals als WoW noch Spaß gemacht hat...

...dachte ich tatsächlich, dass die Entwickler komplexerer MMORPGs in Zukunft nur die Bugfreiheit und das detailierte Design von WoW übernehmen werden und bzgl. der Komplexität ihrer Produkte auf demselben Level bleiben.


Ich habe mich damals geirrt


----------



## Nexilein (17. April 2010)

piddybundy schrieb:


> Die Faszination früher war das Endecken können.Da hat der Spieler automatisch mehr Zeit verbracht.Die Suche nach Neuen treibt den Menschen an,ein ganz normales Verhalten also.Deshalb haben ALLE viel mehr gespielt.Heute braucht man nicht mehr suchen,dank BUFFED und Addon´s kriegen wir den kürzesten Weg präsentiert.



/sign

Ich frage mich manchmal ernsthaft, warum Blizzard überhaupt die Lore weiterentwickelt und in neue Gebiete und Quests verpackt. Für gefühlte 90% der Community wird nach dem Cata-Release doch die wichtigste Frage sein "Wann kommt das Questhelper Update für 4.1?"
Alles was abseits vom Castbar und dem Lootfenster liegt ist doch heute für viele vollkommen uninteressant. Da pfeift man darauf von A nach B über ne schöne Landschaft zu fliegen und schreit lieber ganz laut nach einem Teleporter. In den 10 Minuten Flugzeit könnte man ja auch 5 Marken abstauben; und was ist denn wichtiger als der E-Penis...?


----------



## Graugon (17. April 2010)

Benjamin360 schrieb:


> vllt schonmal dran gedacht, dass damals alles neu war?
> 
> is doch klar das es nicht mehr so viel spaß macht wie die erste ini ...
> 
> außerdem is der thread total bescheuert is doch den anderen mitgliedern egal obs dir spaß macht -.,-



Also mir macht meine erste ini ( Todesminen ) immer noch genausoviel Spass wie vor 5 Jahren, komisch oder? Liegt wohl eher daran dass es heutzutage nur noch Fastfood-inis gibt und keine davon mit Herz gebastelt wurde. Würde mich wundern wenn überhaupt noch einer vom Classic Entwicklerteam dabei ist, denke mal Blizzard wird dass nicht so an die grosse Glocke hängen wie EA/Activision wenn mal einer abhaut, ausser es ist ein bekannter Leaddesigner...


----------



## Arosk (17. April 2010)

Das einzigste was ich im Vergleich zu "früher" vermisse, sind die große Menge AV-Stamms <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (17. April 2010)

Tikume hats richtig gesagt. Das Spiel ist mittlerweile ein wenig ausgelutscht, gerade für Leute die seit Classic spieln. Was aber auch einen Großteil dazutut ist die Tatsache, das die Community sich sehr verändert hat, in den meisten Fällen leider zum Negativen hin.


----------



## wildrazor09 (17. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> Damals als WoW noch (mehr) Spaß gemacht hat...
> 
> Hab ich noch Nächte durchgespielt..
> Hab ich mich noch über Blaue Items gefreut...
> ...




Warum ist rfa nicht mehr aufregend? Also genervt haben die es nicht


----------



## Catajama (17. April 2010)

Damals als WoW noch Spaß gemacht

- habe ich 20Stunden am Stück Av gemacht


----------



## Schors (17. April 2010)

damals vor .. 5 minuten?
ich freu mich auch noch auf blaue items
oder finde raids schwer, weil ich mich auch in naxx konzentriere ...


----------



## Lpax (17. April 2010)

...war jedes neue item ein erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...war mein char stammgast auf jeden friedhof beim lvln.
...waren 1000gold viel^^


Wiso müssen immer sich leute finden die jedes thema gleich als geheule ansehen ?
Sucht ihr themen wo ihr flamen könnt? counter pushen? oder einfach nur present sein dürft?


----------



## Maredan (17. April 2010)

....hab ich mich noch über neue zonen gefreut da es alles neu und unbekannt war
....hab ich noch nicht gewusst mit welchem lvl ich in welches gebiet kann
....durfte/musste ich die welt noch erforschen
....habe ich spaß daran gehabt 1 tag lang für 1 lvlup zu spielen (auf lvl 40)
....habe ich mich über alles erarbeitete gefreut...heut bekomm ich mein eq ohne größeren aufwand
heut ist wow dennoch spaßig auch wenn die erfolggserlebnisse in einem nicht so "rundem" spiel größer und bedeutender sind..aion ist mein neues spiel^^


----------



## Enr@ge (17. April 2010)

Ich wünschte man könnte die alten zeiten zurückholen irgendwie !!!! BITTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



open world PvP dream...
alteractal 5 stunden dream...
mehr teamplay in raids (fast) ohne geflame und mit mehr skillerforderung -> spaß

und DIE die " mimimi heulthread" sagen weinen selber rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beklop'Tar (17. April 2010)

damals...
...war noch alles besser

damals...
...wurde ne neue eiszeit angekündigt, heute ne "heiß"-zeit ....


----------



## EisblockError (17. April 2010)

... bin ich am Abend aus dem Av raus und am nächsten Tag wieder ins gleiche gejoint weil es immernoch lief.


----------



## EisblockError (17. April 2010)

Enr@ge schrieb:


> Ich wünschte man könnte die alten zeiten zurückholen irgendwie !!!! BITTE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




verwechselst du da was?

Zu Classic brauchte man keinen Skill!


----------



## Karius (17. April 2010)

Spass ist, was du drauss machst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blindhai (17. April 2010)

Spaß ist, was ihr daraus macht!


----------



## Weissnet (17. April 2010)

Jaja früher war alles besser und blaa blaa usw....

ps. spiele auch seit der classic beta und wow is halt wow, finde erstmal was bessers x)


----------



## Lindhberg (17. April 2010)

früher war immer alles besser........... 


interessanterweise finden die, die jetzt gerade neu anfangen in 2 oder 3 jahren auch das früher alles besser war ...



also ist es offenbar so, dass früher einfach alles besser war....... -.- 


meine erfahrung ist allerdings die folgende: wer findet das es früher besser war der lebt zusehr in der verklärten vergangenheit und/oder hat einfach zu wenig kapazität im hier und jetzt zu leben oder im falle wow - die person spielt zuviel


----------



## Prenne (17. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> verwechselst du da was?
> 
> Zu Classic brauchte man keinen Skill!



Du hast kein classic gespielt oder?


----------



## Rotzi (17. April 2010)

.... Haben wir einmal über 18h Crossroads geraidet (damals noch Allianz)
.... Hab ich als Maintank im Kern gemerkt dass mir die Berserkerhaltung fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.... Hat man die gefürcheteten PVP Spieler der Gegenseite von weitem erkannt
.... Leavte niemand einen Raid auch wenn man einen ganzen Abend am ersten Boss einer Raidinstanz gewiped ist


Das ist doch kein "mimimi* Thread! Die einzigen die hier rumheulen sind die, welche nix zum Thema zu sagen haben... 
Ich schwelge auch immer wieder gerne in Erinnerungen... Classiczeiten waren einfach unschlagbar. Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde: Auch wenn WoW stark nachliess, was bessers zu finden ist immernoch schwierig. Ich hoffe dass mit Cata die alten Gefühle wieder aufkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (17. April 2010)

Maredan schrieb:


> ....hab ich mich noch über neue zonen gefreut da es alles neu und unbekannt war
> ....hab ich noch nicht gewusst mit welchem lvl ich in welches gebiet kann
> ....durfte/musste ich die welt noch erforschen
> ....habe ich spaß daran gehabt 1 tag lang für 1 lvlup zu spielen (auf lvl 40)
> ....habe ich mich über alles erarbeitete gefreut...heut bekomm ich mein eq ohne größeren aufwand


das +

...PvP war noch aufregen. (heute sind alles endtalente nur übertrieben, stellt euch mal Dispersion und Bladestorm in classic vor :O
...Ich war Stolz als ich Scholo und Strat durch hatte nach etlichen Stunden.
...das episch noch episch bedeutete.
...als es nonch open pvp gab.
...es keine Flugmounts gab.
...als ich Eisblock noch skillen konnte.


----------



## HappyPaw (17. April 2010)

Damals als wow noch Spaß gemacht hat...

...gabs noch leute mit skill, die nich jeden tag an jedem kleinsten bisschen in wow was auszusetzen hatten.


----------



## boyclar (17. April 2010)

damals...

...wurde der Paladin gezwungen zu healen da er kaum schaden gemacht hatte.
...wurde mir als Paladin erst mit 60 bekannt das ich als heiler keine stärke brauche Oo
...war jedes epische Item noch EPISCH!
...war es noch selten ein epic mount zu haben Oo
...gab es noch Weihe im Holy Baum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...war Onyxia noch schwer Oo
...war jeder kleiner erfolg ein großer erfolg :O


----------



## Zazuu (17. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> verwechselst du da was?
> 
> Zu Classic brauchte man keinen Skill!



LOL...
Grad wegen diesem Satz würdest du zu Classic zeit niiiiie ne Gilde finden
Denn da zählte nicht nur dein Skill sondern auch dein Ruf (was heute überhaupt nicht mehr der fall ist)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (17. April 2010)

Zazuu schrieb:


> LOL...
> Grad wegen diesem Satz würdest du zu Classic zeit niiiiie ne Gilde finden
> Denn da zählte nicht nur dein Skill sondern auch dein Ruf (was heute überhaupt nicht mehr der fall ist)
> 
> ...




naja......... also ehrlich gesagt hab ich so manchen spieler gekannt der etwas bewegungs - und lernresistent war und dennoch im endcontent gespielt hat (weil wir damals auch keine alternative hatten) - ehrlich gesagt war es wie heute mit dem unterschied das man derzeit schneller an equip kommt und daher ein größere auswahl an spielern hat. 

und ruf hatte man damals evtl schon vollepic equipt - aber ich kann dir versichern dass das mit skill nicht immer was zu tun hatte......
auch wenn jetzt der große aufschrei kommt : die bosse waren früher leichter (mindestens gleichschwer) und auch für ziemlich chaotische haufen mit der richtigen ausrüstung zu schaffen (und die war ohne frage schwieriger zu bekommen und nur deshalb waren die bosse angeblich schwerer)


----------



## Bipun (17. April 2010)

hab ich gedacht der reitwolf eines kumpels würd mich fressen

wollte ich alles sehen und hab mich wie indiana jones gefühlt

hatte ich in jeder ini bammel das wirs verhaun

musste ich für mein erstes mount echt hart farmen

wollte ich am liebsten den nackten hintern aus dem fenster halten nachdem meine erste raid ini leer war xD


----------



## Al_xander (17. April 2010)

Dachte ich das es überhaupt keine Raid-Instanzen gibt xD wie Ahn'Quiraj oder Molten Core ;D

@ buffed: ihr müßt ma die Zeit +1h machen bei mir steht immer noch "Geschrieben Heute, 22:12 's aber 23:16 >


----------



## Boccanegra (17. April 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> und ruf hatte man damals evtl schon vollepic equipt - aber ich kann dir versichern dass das mit skill nicht immer was zu tun hatte......
> auch wenn jetzt der große aufschrei kommt : die bosse waren früher leichter (mindestens gleichschwer) und auch für ziemlich chaotische haufen mit der richtigen ausrüstung zu schaffen (und die war ohne frage schwieriger zu bekommen und nur deshalb waren die bosse angeblich schwerer)



Aus dieser Einstellung heraus resultiert das schlichte Fakt, dass die "chaotischen Haufen" schon beim ersten Boss in BWL - Razorgore - scheiterten; einfach weil solche Typen es nicht gebacken bekamen die Dragonkins in der Phase 2 anständig zu kiten. Die Bosse waren nämlich ab BWL, speziell dann AQ40 oder Naxx - das alte Naxx, nicht die weichgespülte Variante von heute  - keineswegs leichter, sondern vielfach schwerer. Es ist auch ein Mythos, dass man damals ein Bewegungskrüppel sein konnte. Wenn ich etwa an die Jäger in unserem Raid denke, die es zustande brachten 2, manche sogar 3 Dragonkins bei Razorgore zu kiten, das war schon eine nette Leistung .... ich wette, dass 90% der Neo-Jäger (also jene, die erst später, ev. gar mit LK, eingestiegen sind) das nicht zustande bringen würden, einfach weil sie das gar nicht mehr kennen ... so wie ich auch wetten würde, dass viele an der ehemaligen epischen Jäger-Quest verzweifeln würden.

In Wahrheit hat nämlich damals nur eine relativ kleine Minderheit von Spielern die Instanzen jenseits von MC wirklich gesehen. Und das nicht nur, weil es nicht ganz einfach war, einen Stamm von ca. 60 fähigen Leuten zusammenzuhalten (was man damals etwa brauchte um im Content jenseits von MC wirklich voranzukommen).


----------



## Zazuu (17. April 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> naja......... also ehrlich gesagt hab ich so manchen spieler gekannt der etwas bewegungs - und lernresistent war und dennoch im endcontent gespielt hat (weil wir damals auch keine alternative hatten) - ehrlich gesagt war es wie heute mit dem unterschied das man derzeit schneller an equip kommt und daher ein größere auswahl an spielern hat.
> 
> und ruf hatte man damals evtl schon vollepic equipt - aber ich kann dir versichern dass das mit skill nicht immer was zu tun hatte......
> auch wenn jetzt der große aufschrei kommt : die bosse waren früher leichter (mindestens gleichschwer) und auch für ziemlich chaotische haufen mit der richtigen ausrüstung zu schaffen (und die war ohne frage schwieriger zu bekommen und nur deshalb waren die bosse angeblich schwerer)



Ich weiß nicht wo (oder was) du gespielt hast...
und die Bosse waren net leichter sondern Schwerer Ich erinnre mich noch sehr gut an Z.G. oder AQ 40, Im ts war alles perfekt, ruhig und man wusste auf wenn man zuhören hat und wer das sagen hat... Und trotzdem ging das zu oft in die Hose...
Alternativen hatten wir genug... wir konnten uns ruhig die Besten rauspicken oder die die man noch brauchte (und wir haben ganz genau auch auf den ruf geachtet )...


----------



## Lindhberg (17. April 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Aus dieser Einstellung heraus resultiert das schlichte Fakt, dass die "chaotischen Haufen" schon beim ersten Boss in BWL - Razorgore - scheiterten; einfach weil solche Typen es nicht gebacken bekamen die Dragonkins in der Phase 2 anständig zu kiten. Die Bosse waren nämlich ab BWL, speziell dann AQ40 oder Naxx - das alte Naxx, nicht die weichgespülte Variante von heute  - keineswegs leichter, sondern vielfach schwerer. Es ist auch ein Mythos, dass man damals ein Bewegungskrüppel sein konnte. Wenn ich etwa an die Jäger in unserem Raid denke, die es zustande brachten 2, manche sogar 3 Dragonkins bei Razorgore zu kiten, das war schon eine nette Leistung .... ich wette, dass 90% der Neo-Jäger (also jene, die erst später, ev. gar mit LK, eingestiegen sind) das nicht zustande bringen würden, einfach weil sie das gar nicht mehr kennen ... so wie ich auch wetten würde, dass viele an der ehemaligen epischen Jäger-Quest verzweifeln würden.
> 
> In Wahrheit hat nämlich damals nur eine relativ kleine Minderheit von Spielern die Instanzen jenseits von MC wirklich gesehen. Und das nicht nur, weil es nicht ganz einfach war, einen Stamm von ca. 60 fähigen Leuten zusammenzuhalten (was man damals etwa brauchte um im Content jenseits von MC wirklich voranzukommen).



geb dir recht unter der annahme das ihr direkt bwl geraidet habt ............ (ok die hunterquest war nicht ohne-aber mit hilfe machbar) 


ich meine damit das man nicht bwl angefangen hat zu raiden - wenn die gilden den normalen weg der raidinis bestritten hat man automatisch dazugelernt und ich finde die bosse dennoch leichter bzw gleichwertig wie die heutzutage 

ausserdem sagst du ja selbst das du idioten im raid hattest ..... no different!


----------



## Assor (17. April 2010)

Krass oder sollte ich dramatisch sagen?, wieviel Spaß Unwissenheit machen kann ...


----------



## Boccanegra (17. April 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> geb dir recht unter der annahme das ihr direkt bwl geraidet habt ............ (ok die hunterquest war nicht ohne-aber mit hilfe machbar)
> 
> 
> ich meine damit das man nicht bwl angefangen hat zu raiden - wenn die gilden den normalen weg der raidinis bestritten hat man automatisch dazugelernt und ich finde die bosse dennoch leichter bzw gleichwertig wie die heutzutage
> ...


1. war Hilfe bei der Hunterquest (zb. der Hexer-Duell-Trick) eigentlich ein Exploit, und die guten Hunter brauchen auch keine Hilfe, sondern schafften das nur mit den erlaubten Mitteln (diverse Buffs).
2. sagte ich ganz und gar nicht, dass wir Idioten im Raid hatten; Idioten wurden bei uns im Raid nicht geduldet; mit Idioten konnte man AQ40 oder Naxx vergessen.
3. Bin ich überzeugt, dass zwar MC viele sahen, schon viel weniger Ragnaros legten, noch weniger BWL schafften, und pro Server nur eine sehr kleine Minderheit - meistens pro Fraktion und Server nur 3 oder 4 Raids -  AQ40 und Naxx erfolgreich raideten.  

Das hat natürlich auch (und nicht zu Unrecht) damals viel Kritik verursacht. Naxx etwa sollen weltweit keine 10% der Spieler gesehen haben. Wobei ich immer fand, entscheiden für die Spieler sollte nicht sein, dass sie "alles" sehen, sondern dass für jeden genug Content da ist, dass er damit ausreichend beschäftigt ist. Aber Activision hat sich ja leider für einen anderen Weg entschieden.


----------



## piddybundy (18. April 2010)

Aber Früher durfte man noch Fehler machen.Heute leaven die Leute schon, wenn kurz vor Inistart  umspect.Wir sind Früher mit Würde,Stolz und Spaß gestorben,zur Not 4-5 Std. lang und haben dannach noch Gold für die Reppkosten gefarmt^^Heute ist nur noch alles auf Tempo ausgerichtet. Es war bestimmt nicht alles besser,aber entspannter.


----------



## Arandes (18. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> Damals als WoW noch (mehr) Spaß gemacht hat...
> 
> Hab ich noch Nächte durchgespielt..
> Hab ich mich noch über Blaue Items gefreut...
> ...




Ich spiele auch seit 4,5 Jahren (also NICHT zu Beginn Classic, sondern ein halbes Jahr danach).



Und ich finde das Spiel derzeit um einiges besser als früher.


----------



## blindhai (18. April 2010)

Wenn man sich das Spiel ab WotLK und es mit Classic vergleicht, dann ist es natürlich erstmal Einsteiger freundlicher. Ist das schlecht? Nicht unbedingt.

Man kann aber sagen, dass es sich schon sehr "abgenudelt" hat. Es ist halt immer was anderes wenn man zu Beginn dabei war und wirklich neue Sachen gesehen hat, die es so bis dato noch nicht gab. Heute hast du keine Sachen mehr die noch etwas geheimnisvolles haben. Alles wurde irgendwie durchgerechnet und Skillung X ist die beste für XY.

Mir geht es darum den Content zu schaffen aber den Stress eines Hero-Modus tue ich mir nicht an. Mir geht es darum ein Spiel zu erleben und das kann man am besten wenn man noch Zeit hat nebenher auf Kleinigkeiten zu achten.

Ich bin sehr gespannt ob sie dieses Flair von damals wieder reinbringen können und ob die Spielergemeinschaft das verträgt, denn eigentlich spielt man dieses Spiel ja nur weil man dort "seine Leute" hat.

Von den Spielmechaniken ist WotLK sicherlich ausgereifter als noch zu Classic. Baut aber auch darauf auf und hat bestimmte Bossfähigkeiten kopiert und verfeinert. WotLK ist aber imho um Längen besser als BC...BC war vom Design her schrecklich. Überall das neue Blutelf Design und eine recht dröge Spielwelt. Die Spielwelt und die Gestaltung der Landschaften ist in WotLK um Längen besser, von Classic mal ganz zu schweigen.

Die Spielergemeinschaft hat sich imho am meisten geändert. Früher war WoW was man auch als älteres Semester spielen konnte (>30), heutzutage hört man im TS nur noch Jugendliche <20.

Früher man hat unendliche Zeiten ins Grinden von Items und Quests in der Spielwelt gesteckt. Heutzutage grindest du dich an den Inis halbtot nur um 2 lächerliche Frostembleme zu bekommen, wobei das auch schon seltener geworden ist, da die meisten ihr T10 mittlerweile komplett haben müssten.


----------



## Primordial (18. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> verwechselst du da was?
> 
> Zu Classic brauchte man keinen Skill!



Achja dann warst du also in der einen von... kA 100 Gilden die Kelthuzad gelegt haben ja? Bleib aufm Teppich

Prost


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Es könnten halt mal wieder Low level Instanzen eingebracht werden, ich habe ICC 10/25 nur 6 Bosse gekillt, aber bisdahin, war das so arsch langweilig nach 3-4 Wochen.

Ini rein, Epics in Arsch geschoben bekommen, Inis raus.

Eigenlich kann man eh grüne, blaue, etc items weg machen, wer hat heute noch wirklich was blaues auf 80 an ? ok nach leveln, aber sonst ? kaum jemand.

Einfach weil man in den heros schon bessere Eq bekommt als in den Raid wie z.B. Ulduar.

Einerseit gut das es einsteigerfreundlicher ist, andererseits auch schlecht.

Klar ist es kacke in ein so "komplexes" Spiel wie WoW "reingeworfen" zuwerden und man hat kein Plan.

Aber guckt euch die Leute an die wegen der einfachheit sowas von kein Plan haben, Int sockelnde Tank Palas die die nur zuflamen etc, sowas gab es zwar auch früher aber nicht in dem ausmaße.


Also am besten fande ich aber trotzallem BC, dort war PvP meines erachtens nach, am besten ausgereift, jetzt haben alle nurnoch drölf tausend leben.

Vom Design/grafik, klar Nordend, aber irgendwie hat Wotlk vieles zerstört.


----------



## Chillers (18. April 2010)

piddybundy schrieb:


> Aber Früher durfte man noch Fehler machen.Heute leaven die Leute schon, wenn kurz vor Inistart umspect.Wir sind Früher mit Würde,Stolz und Spaß gestorben,zur Not 4-5 Std. lang und haben dannach noch Gold für die Reppkosten gefarmt^^Heute ist nur noch alles auf Tempo ausgerichtet. Es war bestimmt nicht alles besser,aber entspannter.



Da sagste was. War mit Twink Scharlachrotes Kloster Friedhof. Nur zoom, kill, zoom, weiter, kill. Alles geschafft, aber schales Gefühl. War ich dabei?


----------



## Kezpa (18. April 2010)

wie oft muss es noch gesagt werden...wenn euch das spiel nicht gefällt wie es momentan ist...wieso spielt ihr es dann noch?? wenn mir nen spiel net gefällt weils überhaupt net meinen wünschen entspricht oder was weiß ich dann leg ichs weg spiele was anderes....ein MMORPG ist nunmal ein ONLINE-ROLLENSPIEL ...solche spiele wachsen und entwickeln sich von zeit zu zeit...das bleibt net so wies zu beginn war ..damit muss jeder leben....wenn die mit cataclysm scheiße verzapfen weils 6 millionen net gefällt...pech gehabt...wems net gefällt solls bleiben lassen...das ständige geheule Classic war beste bc war beste....nervt einfach nur noch....geht tetris durchspielen oder irgendwelche konsolenspiele aber nörgelt net an allem rum es is einfach nur noch nervig und kindisch


----------



## Dominau (18. April 2010)

Meehhh.. 
Damals als WoW noch spaß gemacht hat... hab ich noch nicht gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagroth (18. April 2010)

Auch nicht schlimm, hast nichts verpaßt.


----------



## Nylbig (18. April 2010)

Kezpa schrieb:


> wie oft muss es noch gesagt werden...wenn euch das spiel nicht gefällt wie es momentan ist...wieso spielt ihr es dann noch?? wenn mir nen spiel net gefällt weils überhaupt net meinen wünschen entspricht oder was weiß ich dann leg ichs weg spiele was anderes....ein MMORPG ist nunmal ein ONLINE-ROLLENSPIEL ...solche spiele wachsen und entwickeln sich von zeit zu zeit...das bleibt net so wies zu beginn war ..damit muss jeder leben....wenn die mit cataclysm scheiße verzapfen weils 6 millionen net gefällt...pech gehabt...wems net gefällt solls bleiben lassen...das ständige geheule Classic war beste bc war beste....nervt einfach nur noch....geht tetris durchspielen oder irgendwelche konsolenspiele aber nörgelt net an allem rum es is einfach nur noch nervig und kindisch



darum geht es nicht :-) *wutzurückhalt*
ich hab den anfangspost verändert lese ihn bitte

dazu muss ich sagen das ich selbst erst angefangen habe als bc rausgekommen ist
und mein erster raid war mit 80
ist jetzt klar um was es geht!?

Positive Energie Verbreit :-) <3 LICHT UND LIEBE LICHT UND LIEBE

danke


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. April 2010)

Ich vermute mal, dass 95% aller Treads die hier erstellt werden und von "guten alten Zeiten" schwelgen schlicht und ergreifend darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass die meisten Spieler Weh Oh Weh zu lange am Stück gespielt haben. Und natürlich ist es dann nicht mehr aufregend - merke ich ja selber; Mein erster Char wird mir auch ewig in Erinnerung bleiben - man erlebt und bereist die Welt in Azeroth mit den staunenden Augen eines Kleinkindes an Weihnachten: Alles wirkt neu, unverbraucht, unentdeckt und toll ... man kennt die Quests und Instanzen noch nicht und freut sich auch über kleine Dinge und behält besondere Spielerlebnisse mit anderen Leuten besonders intensiv im Gedächtnis. Wenn ich mich heute einlogge, habe ich das Gefühl eine Routine abzuspulen ... ich weis, dass ich übersättigt bin und eine Pause von dem Spiel brauche. Sollten sich andere auch mal überlegen ... 2 - 3 Monate Pause und dann geht es meistens mit neuem Elan weiter und man weis das Spiel wieder zu schätzen.


----------



## Primordial (18. April 2010)

Nagroth schrieb:


> Auch nicht schlimm, hast nichts verpaßt.



Genau so Hilfreich wie deine andern geschätzen 100 überflüssigen Posts, in denen es darum geht anderen Leuten den Spielspaß zu rauben, nur weil *dir* WoW kein Spaß macht oder was auch immer. Wahrscheinlich haste ja nichtmeinmal zu Classic Zeiten gespielt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. April 2010)

damals als WOW noch Spaß gemacht hat...

...bin ich stundenlang mit dem Reitmount in Azshara rumgeritten zum farmen (gähn)
...durfte ich bei jedem Flugpunkt ab und wieder aufsitzen
...hätte ich mich vor lngeweile über Dailys und hero Innies gefreut
...hab ich die Sonne nicht gesehen damit meine Ehrenpunkte nicht verlorengehen
...konnte ich die Mobgruppen nicht markieren


damals als WOW noch Spaß gemacht hat ist eigentlich jetzt.


----------



## zwersch (18. April 2010)

...azshara Traumblätter farmen und das stundenlang
...und da war ein Worlddrache, sofort in den Gildenchannel geschrieben und es ging eigentlich nur darum wer als erstes die 40 Leutz vor Ort hatte ^^Allianz oder Horde!!!
...und überhaupt.... die Worlddrachen im allgemeinen als erster anzutreffen ^^

WoW classic hat Spaß gemacht, BC hat Spaß gemacht und WotLK macht immer noch Spaß
hast du keinen Spaß mehr, sieh dir die WoW Welt mal richtig an,es gibt soviele Facetten ingame die selbst ich nach knapp 5 Jahren noch nicht alle gesehen habe.

mfg


----------



## Kerasus (18. April 2010)

Ich spiele auch seid der Beta und muss sagen ja das spiel hat sich verändert. (teilweise zum Negativen aber auch teilweise zum Positiven).

Aber ich finde die größte Negativ Entwicklung ist das viele Spieler sich einfach keine Zeit mehr lassen. (ich sage nur GOGOGOGO)

Wenn ich als Tank in eine Hero gehe und so frech bin eine Pause zu machen weil der Heiler keine Mana mehr hat kommt auch schon der Spruch gogo wenn der Noop zu blöd ist mit seiner Mana umzugehen dann soll er die Gruppe verlassen.

Oder man ist in einer Gruppe und dann kommt die Ansage eines Spielers GOGO in 10 Minuten habe ich Raid (Verdamt dann meldet euch doch nicht 10 Min. vor Raid für ne Ini. an)

Also zu Thema:

WoW hat sich dahin verändert das viele der neunen SPieler einfach nicht mehr Wissen warum es eigentlich in einem Online Rollenspiel geht und zwar den Zusammenhalt der Gilde/Gruppe/Freunde.
Heut zu Tage will jeder nurnoch den Besten GS/Penismeter oder was auch immer haben.(Und das am besten in einer Woche).

Wow war früher einfach besser und es wundert mich das soviele Spieler hier darüber Meckern das man so was schreibt.Obwohl manche das alte Wow garnicht gespielt haben.

Wow macht jetzt auch noch Spass wenn man mit den richtigen Leuten Spielt aber davon gibt es leider viel weniger als früher.

Flame onn 
aber vorher mal drüber nachdenken
Der Kerasus


----------



## Graugon (18. April 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...konnte ich die Mobgruppen nicht markieren




Uiuiui, da konnte man keine tollen Totenschädelmarkierungen verteilen, oder süsse Kästchen und Dreieckchen und Kreischen, totaaaaaaaaal dolle ne.^^


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (18. April 2010)

Da mir WoW immer noch Spaß macht (zugegebenermaßen allerdings etwas weniger wie früher), formulier ichs mal um:

Damals als ich mit WoW angefangen habe/ alles noch neu und aufregend war:


- habe ich mir alle Questtexte durchgelesen

- bin ich noch zu Fuß durchs Schlingendorntal gelaufen - genau, von Beutebucht bis nach Grom'gol

- hab ich mich mit meinem Hexer wie irre über das 60% Reittier (lvl 40) gefreut - bin fast ne Stunde durch die Düstermarschen gehoppelt 

- fand ich es göttlich, als Täuschungsschurke Mobs zu onehitten (Hinterhalt! bäm!) - klappte auch gegen Allianzler sehr gut !

- war ich noch gutgläubig und ließ mich dazu überreden anderen Spielern Gold zu leihen


Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein.


MfG


----------



## Neonlicht (18. April 2010)

Damals...

... habe ich mich riesig über das 60% Mount von meinem Hexer gefreut und konnte das 100% Mount nur dank 4 Leuten aus meiner Gilde erreichen die mir in Düsterbruch tapfer zur Seite standen und auch sonst bei der Questreihe viel gehilfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... hatte ich mühe die 5k Gold zu erreichen fürs Epische fliegen, weil ich mir ständig Funitems ausm AH geholt habe.

... war ne 5er Hero noch spannend.

... lief ich in S2 für Ehre rum, weil ich beim würfeln nicht gewinnen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. April 2010)

Graugon schrieb:


> Uiuiui, da konnte man keine tollen Totenschädelmarkierungen verteilen, oder süsse Kästchen und Dreieckchen und Kreischen, totaaaaaaaaal dolle ne.^^



sag ich doch, und da TS noch kaum verbreitet war, war das in der Regel ne doofe Tipperei wenn man Random loszog.
Ich steh auf die Schädel und Monde und x-Ecke.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. April 2010)

Obwohl ich WoW oft und gern kritisiere, muss ich zugeben, dass ich es vermutlich noch spielen würde, wenns kostenlos wär. Leider wollen die aber Geld von mir und da kann ich auch jedes beliebige andere MMO zocken...


----------



## Boccanegra (18. April 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> sag ich doch, und da TS noch kaum verbreitet war, war das in der Regel ne doofe Tipperei wenn man Random loszog.
> Ich steh auf die Schädel und Monde und x-Ecke.



TS war vom ersten Tag an verbreitet. Zumindest für jene, die auch raideten. Dass jene, die damals von keinem Raid angenommen wurden, das heutige WOW besser gefällt, will ich übrigens gerne glauben. Und nebenbei: auch zu Classic-Zeiten konnte man schon markieren, das kam mit irgend einem Patch, welchen genau weiß ich nicht mehr, aber noch zu Classic-Zeiten, wenn ich jetzt nicht sehr irre, denn meiner Erinnerung nach nutzten wir es bereits bei unseren AQ und Naxx-Raids.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Neonlicht schrieb:


> ... lief ich in S2 für Ehre rum, weil ich beim würfeln nicht gewinnen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ohja, ich habe ständig AV gespielt 14 k Ehre für Schultern und 25k für die Mainhand bei meinem Mage, das waren Zeiten.

Heute ist PvP eh ausgestorben.


----------



## Biotope (18. April 2010)

Früher, als ich ein Noob war..

.. hielt ich das Laubschattental für gigantisch.
.. braucht ich für meine erste Runde Todesminen 4 Stunden
.. hab ich Sachen zum vorgeschlagenen Startgebot ins AH gestellt xD

Ach.. Das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (18. April 2010)

Tja wenn man 5 jahre spielt kennt man alles pech für dich spiel was neues


----------



## Herr Hering (18. April 2010)

ich hoffe das dieses hamma bg feeling mit den gewerteten bgs zurückkehrt, auf die freu mich schon, ansonsten muss ich dir recht geben aber ich hab die hoffnung in blizz noch nich aufgegeben waren auch viele gute ideen dabei


----------



## Assor (18. April 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ohja, ich habe ständig AV gespielt 14 k Ehre für Schultern und 25k für die Mainhand bei meinem Mage, das waren Zeiten.
> 
> Heute ist PvP eh ausgestorben.



PvP ausgestorben? Wo? Toter Realmpool? Selbst schuld? 
Horde ist nur überbevölkert in allen Realmpools, deshalb kommen dort solche Wartezeiten zustande ...

Open PvP ist tot. Richtiges PvP gibt es nurnoch in der Arena.


----------



## EisblockError (18. April 2010)

Prenne schrieb:


> Du hast kein classic gespielt oder?



doch, zwar nicht wirklich mitgeradiet aber was ich da gehört habe war nicht besonders.

Die größte Schwierigkeit war es scheinbar, 40 Leute dazu zu bringen, gemeinsam in einen Raid zu gehen.

Ich war nur ein paar mal MC und Ony dabei und da waren wirklich viele autohit afk.

Classic war, wenn es ums Raiden geht, einfach verdammt einfach, das einzige war, dass man viele Sachen nicht wusste.


----------



## EisblockError (18. April 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Da mir WoW immer noch Spaß macht (zugegebenermaßen allerdings etwas weniger wie früher), formulier ichs mal um:
> 
> Damals als ich mit WoW angefangen habe/ alles noch neu und aufregend war:
> 
> ...



Was hat das damit zu tun?

Ich habe früher keine gelesen und ich glaube du auchnicht.

Und wenn doch solltest du sie jetzt erst recht lesen.

In Wotlk sind die Questtexte viel geiler und spannender, vorallem für so alte WC2/3 Hasen wie mich.


----------



## Nagroth (18. April 2010)

@Primordial: Nicht ganz, aber ich gebe dir des Friedenswillen einfach mal Recht.


----------



## Idekoon (18. April 2010)

Damals als WoW noch Spaß gemacht hat...

...hab ich nicht alle 2sek zu Buffed getabbt weil es nichts zu tun gibt außer in Dala zu posen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Damals als WoW noch Spaß gemacht hat...

... hab ich jeden Tag meine Random HC gemacht um zwei Frostmarken abzustauben.


----------



## Oogieboogie (18. April 2010)

...war ich noch unerfahren.
...hab ich drei Wochen lang im Alteractal rumgelungert, statt endlich weiter zu leveln...ich war mega lange um Bereich von 51-55 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (18. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> [...] abzustauben.



Das ist das richtige Wort.


----------



## Racziel (18. April 2010)

Damals als WoW noch (mehr) Spaß gemacht hat...

...wurde man nicht für jeden Mist geflamed
...konnte man als Anfänger noch Fragen stellen
...war die WoW-Community noch in Ordnung
...war das spiel noch eine kleine Herausforderung(!)

...habe ich noch gespielt...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (18. April 2010)

Assor schrieb:


> PvP ausgestorben? Wo? Toter Realmpool? Selbst schuld?
> Horde ist nur überbevölkert in allen Realmpools, deshalb kommen dort solche Wartezeiten zustande ...
> 
> Open PvP ist tot. Richtiges PvP gibt es nurnoch in der Arena.


arena ist für mich kein wirkliches pvp, das ist reines deathmatch. da kommt nie das feeling auf wie in einer richtigen schlacht.

und die bgs sind ziemlich tod. in bc waren ständig zig avs, arathis usw offen.
heute guckt man und es sind höchstens 1-2 bgs offen, wenn überhaupt.
und das liegt nicht an der überbevölkerung der horde. vielmehr weil man sich nicht gleichzeitig für ne hero und bg anmelden kann.
ginge das gleichzeitig würden sich auch mehr leute anmelden, dadurch dann weniger wartezeit und mehr offene bgs.


@topic:
ich finde wow mittlerweile viel besser als früher. früher war nichts richtig balanciert. ne katze in bc konnte man vergessen. ebenso wie vergelter.
mittlerweile machen alle etwa gleichviel schaden. die unterschiede sind nicht mehr so groß.

früher musste man noch ständig farmen. ob ruf, gold, irgendwelche mats für den raid oder besonderes feuerresi-gear.

früher hatten gilden ein großes problem wenn sie im endcontent waren und spieler aufgehört haben, da es keinen nachschub gab. die durfte man erst wieder durch die anderen raids schleifen.

ich find den weg gut den blizzard eingeschlagen hat.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. April 2010)

Racziel schrieb:


> Damals als WoW noch (mehr) Spaß gemacht hat...
> ...war das spiel noch eine kleine Herausforderung(!)


Herrausforderungen hat man heute immernoch.
ICC Hero z.B.

Bin mit dem Spiel an sich ganz zufrieden aber die community hat sich leider extrem verschlechtert.


----------



## Noxiel (18. April 2010)

Die schlimmsten Hirnfürze habe ich entfernt und damit auch die Begleitbeiträge, die nun ohne Bezug sind. Verhaltet Euch bitte gesittet und versucht es mal ohne Beleidigungen.


----------



## Lotsche (18. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Damals als Pizza noch lecker war habe ich Morgens, Mittags und Abends Pizza gegessen.


es ist bewiesen das wow süchtig macht


----------



## Failadin (18. April 2010)

jaja.. das böse wotlk und bc! zu classic war ja alles besser!
meiner meinung war zu classic nicht alles besser. wenn ihr rum mimimit dann hört auf wow zu spielen.
mir macht wow genau soviel spaß wie vor 3 jahren.
achja man ist nicht cool wenn man sagt: zu classic war alles besser.

mfg


----------



## Asperita (18. April 2010)

Damals als es noch PreQuest gab :>


----------



## Klimpergeld (18. April 2010)

Damals, ja damals...

...Hats mir nicht halb soviel spaß gemacht wie heute.

damals, ja damals...

...war es verdammt schwer einen raid zusammen zu bekommen (danke für 25 raids)

damals, ja damals...

...gabs kaum rp-ler

damals, ja damals...

...gabs noch keine, die ständig wegen den Veränderungen geheult, und trotzdem weitergespielt haben.

Damals hats mir spaß gemacht, dann hats mir keinen spaß gemacht und ich hab aufgehört. Und DANN hab ich wieder angefangen.

Ich spiele nämlich nur wenns mir spaß  macht... 
Und nicht, wenn ich nur rumheule...


----------



## Primordial (18. April 2010)

Assor schrieb:


> PvP ausgestorben? Wo? Toter Realmpool? Selbst schuld?
> Horde ist nur überbevölkert in allen Realmpools, deshalb kommen dort solche Wartezeiten zustande ...
> 
> Open PvP ist tot. Richtiges PvP gibt es nurnoch in der Arena.



Ich* persönlich* würde Arena nicht als PvP sondern ehr als eSport bezeichnen, natürlich spielt man in der Arena auc hPlayer versus Player aber ist halt nicht das eigentliche BG-PvP und wurde soweit ich weis auch nur für eSports-Zwecke eingefügt.


----------



## yxc.net (18. April 2010)

Leute, lasst mal bitte euer Gehrin arbeiten und nicht nur eure rechte Hand :/
Er hat doch gar nicht geschrieben, dass er WoW nicht mehr mag.
Ihr seid einfach nur zu doof, dass Spiel zu kapieren.


... daylies das wichtigste am Tag waren
... du jeden Tag 10/25 Raid hattest
... der Gildenleader quasi deine Erziehungsperson war
... die Community noch bisschen Hirn hatte
... du dich über jede Kleinigkeit gefreut hast
... dir 3 Std Schlaf in den Ferien reichten
... dein Rechner nie aus war in den Ferien, damit es sofort wieder los gehen kannst
... du Mädchen doof fands
... deine Eltern dich in eine Suchtklink stecken wollten
... du dich auf die Ogrilla daylies gefreut hast
... als Lernen dein Hobby war und nicht WoW
... etc pp

Die gute alte World !
I miss you...

yxc


----------



## zarix (18. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> so war das nicht gemeint XD ich spiel immernoch wow
> aber damals hats halt mehr spaß gemacht...
> was ich wollte ist eiglich das ihr so anfängt
> 
> ...




Vieleicht liegts daran das wowo vor 5 Jahren noch neu war .


----------



## Oogieboogie (18. April 2010)

...musste mein bruder zum zahnarzt und bat mich, eben das av für ihn fertig zu spielen...als er dann nach einer stunde wieder kam war ich immernoch im selben av am werk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoschie69 (18. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> doch, zwar nicht wirklich mitgeradiet aber was ich da gehört habe war nicht besonders.
> 
> Die größte Schwierigkeit war es scheinbar, 40 Leute dazu zu bringen, gemeinsam in einen Raid zu gehen.
> 
> ...





Dem kann ich absolut nicht zustimmen - ok, Onyxia war relativ früh schon freeloot für viele Gilden und MC war spätestens nach dem 10. mal kein großes Problem mehr, aber spätestens mit BWL ging es dann richtig los und es wurde verdammt schwer - kann mich an BWL-Raidabende erinnern die komplett abgesagt wurden, weil "nur" 37 oder 38 Leute da waren - von AQ40 oder Naxx40 will ich dabei garnicht reden, da diese Instanzen nochmal ungleich schwerer waren als BWL. 
Das wollte ich nur mal loswerden - also nix mit 40 Leute online = mal eben eine x-beliebige Instanz leer machen.

Wenn ich an einfache Instanzen denke dann fällt mir da nur WotlK ein - wir hatten die ersten 2 oder 3 mal Naxx25 mit 22-23 Leuten ohne Probleme clear, weil einfach noch nicht alle Leute in der Gilde 80 waren... ok die Taktiken waren ja schon lange bekannt, aber trotzdem kanns das nicht sein für eine "neue" Instanz...


----------



## Nebola (19. April 2010)

Assor schrieb:


> PvP ausgestorben? Wo? Toter Realmpool? Selbst schuld?
> Horde ist nur überbevölkert in allen Realmpools, deshalb kommen dort solche Wartezeiten zustande ...
> 
> Open PvP ist tot. Richtiges PvP gibt es nurnoch in der Arena.



Ich bin nicht wirklich der beste in PvP, obwohl ich immer sehr oft, lange und gerne PvP gespielt habe, aber es ist einfach alles nur noch übertrieben.

Open PvP ist tot, ja. Leider, weil zum Start von Wotlk gabs das noch bei Hodirs, naja auch net mehr. Früher halt PvP Sonnenbrunneninsel z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, man kommt bei uns ziemlich schnell ins Bg's rein, also kein toter Realmpool, ich finde es vorallem blöd, das es immer mehr Bg's gibt.
Bis ich mal verstanden habe umwas, es auf der Insel der Eroberung geht, vergingen Tage.

Arena habe ich nie wirklich gespielt, viel kann ich dazu also auch nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es macht halt mittlerweile kein Spaß mehr wenn einem im Warsong nen Dotlock übern Weg läuft der einmal seine "Rota" macht, und du 125 Dots drauf hast, die alle massig Dmg machen.

Hinzu kommt, Schattenpriester sind mittlerweile auch ziemlich übel im dotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warris laufen fast zu 80% als Tank rum (vor dem Patch, nach dem Patch erst paar Bgs gemacht, weiß net ob was gepatcht wurde)

Bäume haben mittlerweile schon 28k Leben. Mit Paladinen habe ich kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magier spiel ich selber, hält sich alles im grünen und Dks, naja auch wenn ich selber einen spiele (im Moment nicht aktiv) finde ich es unheimlich nerig mit dem Todesgriff.
Wieso kann der net anchargen wien warri ? aber ok, wie auch immer, im BG hat heute kaum noch jmd Skill, geschweige den PvP Equip, bei uns laufen mehr als 3/4 zum gröten Teil mit PvE Zeug rum, T10 und so halt. (Womit man wieder bei Tank Warris wäre)

Alles in allem fand ich persönlich PvP am besten in Bc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (19. April 2010)

Damals, wo die Leistung eines DDs noch anerkannt wurde und nicht nur über sie gemeckert wurde.
Damals, wo ein Multishot die Gruppe gewiped hat.
Damals, wo der Instanzrun nach einem Wipe abgebrochen wurde, weil es Respawn gab.
Damals, wo man 3h in BRD war und den Imp immer noch nicht down hatte.
Damals, als man noch nach der Skillung fragen musste und sie nicht anschauen konnte.
Damals, als Hunter Autoshot afk gehen konnten.
Damals, als man noch ewig farmen musste.
....


----------



## homy01 (19. April 2010)

Damals...

...dachte ich der Wald von Elwyn sei die gesamte wow Welt
...bin ich noch vor Hogger weggelaufen
...hasste ich Murlocs
...hatte ich kein Geld für das erste Pferd
...wurde in den Todesminen jeder Boss und Gang erklärt
...gab es kein Dungenfinder
...kaufte ich teuer Items im AH obwohl es die beim Händler viel günstiger gab
...kannte ich kene Addons
...bin ich bestimmt im dreisteligem Bereich im Schlingendorntal gewiped
...hab ich noch brav alle Quests gemacht
...war ich in keiner Gilde
...hatte noch kein TS
...hatte ich Herzkasper nach dem ersten Ini-Erfolg
...kannte ich keine Schlachtzüge
...hab ich mich im Schwarzfels x-mal verlaufen
...hab ich mich gewundert, das ich nicht mit der Horde chaten konnte
...hatte nie Gold
...wollte ich durch das Portal in den Verwüsteten Landen (nach BC) und konnte net da rein
...hab ich noch vor den Inis auf Leute zum Inzen gewartet
...hatte ich keinen Plan wie der Portstein funktioniert
...war mein erster Raiderfolg: Tempel von Ahn´Qiray

Heute...

...tanke ich in 10-15 min. durch die heros
...kann mein Equip nur noch in SZ verbessern
...habe ich Gold
...keine Zeit mehr zum Raiden
...regen mich die ogog Leute auf
...machts denoch einen mords Spass!!!

so long


----------



## Gerti (19. April 2010)

homy01 schrieb:


> ...war mein erster Raiderfolg: Tempel von Ahn´Qiray



Noch nie raiden gewesen und dann direkt AQ40?! o.O


----------



## homy01 (19. April 2010)

jep
wurde aber auch eher gezogen^^


----------



## Gerti (19. April 2010)

homy01 schrieb:


> jep
> wurde aber auch eher gezogen^^



Ohman, ich war das erstemal ZG und AQ20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mehr hab ich leider nicht gesehen, weil dann BC kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regine55 (19. April 2010)

Ich spiele auch seit Mitte/Ende Classic und muss sagen jetzt so gegen Ende von WoLk, dass WoLk das beste Addon überhaupt ist. WoW ist vieeeel erträglicher und "handlicher" geworden. 

Auch wenn ich Blizz bei jedem neuen Patch verteufelt hab...

...mir hats noch nie so Spaß gemacht


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (19. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun?
> 
> Ich habe früher keine gelesen und ich glaube du auchnicht.
> 
> ...



Nein, natürlich hab ich sie nicht gelesen ... Ich hab das nur aus Spaß an der Freude hingeschrieben... *Ironie off*
Natürlich hab ich mir alle ( und das meine ich wörtlich ) Questetxte bis ca. Level 50 durchgelesen, du Hirni.

Du sagst du hast zu Classic-Zeiten mitgespielt ? Wie alt warst du da ? 8 ? Laut deinem extrem qualifizierten Kommentar anscheinend schon.

Vielleicht gibts bei WotlK bessere Questtexte, aber ich habe mir kaum welche durchgelesen, weil mans nach ner Zeit nicht mehr so spannend findet.


----------



## Catajama (26. April 2010)

Damals als ich noch süchtig war

- als ich dachte Hordler seien gemeine Menschen

- als liebe raiden gegangen wär als zu ner Party


----------



## Rnd-Raider (26. April 2010)

damals als wow noch spaß gemacht hat wurden leute die nicht die richtige klasse hatten als off rezzer missbraucht oder waren nur zum battel rezzen da.
man musst die die richtige klasse spielen und nur den einen talentbaum geskillt sonst hatte man keinen spaß.

es wurde gelacht über palas die tanks waren, palas die heal waren, palas die dds waren, druiden die eule oder bär/katze waren, schatten priester, arkane mages, dd krieger und schamanen die meinten dmg machen zu können.

soviel zu deinem wow war früher besser.

und vonwegen instanzen waren früher länger und härter in vanilla ja vlt aber es gab auch nur 5 stück für stufe 60 helden.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. April 2010)

Ich zock immernoch classic... mit einem 60er twink^^

nur schade dass keine bg´s mehr mit lvl sperre mehr aufgehen...


----------



## Lintflas (27. April 2010)

Och, heute macht WoW doch immer noch Spaß. Das Niveau der Mitspieler wird jedenfalls immer besser.

Ich war gerade mit drei sehr sympathischen Mitspielern per DF in den Schwarzfelstiefen. Der eine hieß "Derpisser", der andere "Derwixer" und der dritte hieß "Derbumser".
Und nein, das habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht. Sie hießen wirklich so, und sie haben sich auch dementsprechend verhalten.

Das ist einer der Gründe, warum MMORPGs meiner Meinung nach nur durch Nachweis eines BPA und einem Mindestalter von 21 zugänglich gemacht werden sollten. 

Für heute habe ich jedenfalls erstmal genug von WoW. Vielleicht wirds ja morgen besser... *schmunzel*


MfG


----------



## Dragilu (27. April 2010)

Ich bin von Anfang an dabei und mir hat es damals verdammt viel Spaß gemacht und 
heute auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Lintflas schrieb:


> Och, heute macht WoW doch immer noch Spaß. Das Niveau der Mitspieler wird jedenfalls immer besser.
> 
> Ich war gerade mit drei sehr sympathischen Mitspielern per DF in den Schwarzfelstiefen. Der eine hieß "Derpisser", der andere "Derwixer" und der dritte hieß "Derbumser".
> Und nein, das habe ich mir nicht ausgedacht. Sie hießen wirklich so, und sie haben sich auch dementsprechend verhalten.
> ...



Ja zu dem muss ich sagen in der Hinsicht hat es damals mehr Spaß gemacht liegt wohl daran das noch nicht so viele Kids einen Rechner im 
Kinderzimmer stehen hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei ich aber auch schon 25-30 Jährige kennen lernen durfte wo das verhalten eines 12 Jährigen gar nichts gegen ist ^^


----------



## joscho (27. April 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die schlimmsten Hirnfürze habe ich entfernt und damit auch die Begleitbeiträge, die nun ohne Bezug sind. Verhaltet Euch bitte gesittet und versucht es mal ohne Beleidigungen.



so ein moderatoren leben ist nicht leicht, aber warum immer am schluss die englischen
texte ? sind doch überwiegend deutsche beiträge hier und vielleicht versteht die hälfte
das englische garnicht. wo ist da der sinn ????


----------



## Gerti (27. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> so ein moderatoren leben ist nicht leicht, aber warum immer am schluss die englischen
> texte ? sind doch überwiegend deutsche beiträge hier und vielleicht versteht die hälfte
> das englische garnicht. wo ist da der sinn ????



Wo ist das was englisches? Oder bin ich vollkommen blind?!


----------



## Rnd-Raider (27. April 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wo ist das was englisches? Oder bin ich vollkommen blind?!



ich glaub er denk die sig würde mit zum post gehören o.O die frage ist wie kommt man darauf?


----------



## szene333 (27. April 2010)

Damals,......

als nach einem Content-patch der alte Content noch nicht sofort tot war


----------



## Eden Aurorae (27. April 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Damals als Pizza noch lecker war habe ich Morgens, Mittags und Abends Pizza gegessen.





Magst du die künstlichen aus Käse hergestellten Fleischstückchen und das chemie-Tomatenmark auf der Pizza etwa nicht? Mit den ganzen Geschmacksverstärkern ist das doch lecker!

...ja damals, da hab ich noch gedacht wenn man Esc drückt macht das Spiel Pause.... war dann jedoch sehr enttäuscht als ich nach 5 Minuten doch tot war...


----------



## Wolfmania (27. April 2010)

Damals:

 -freute ich mich tierisch, als der 1.Char 60 wurde

 -war ein Epic wirklich EPISCH

 -war Zul Gurub mit der Gilde der Wahnsinn



 Heute:

 -ist durch PvP leveln der Wahnsinn

 -macht man 5k Gold die Woche ohne sich anzustrengen

 -sind Account-gebundene Gegenstände genial



 Also hat jede Zeit seine Vor-und Nachteile. Bis was besseres kommt spiel ich weiter !


----------



## Bandit 1 (27. April 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> .... konnte man sich besseren von der schrecklichen community die es damals schon gab fernhalten.
> 
> Heutzutage ist dank Blizzard´s "bring the Player not the skill" Philosophie alles vermischt und daher kommt es einem vor, als gäbe es nurnoch Hirntote.



Stimmt

Übrigens, bei einigen Antworten hier im Forum denke ich das im Hirn schon rigor mortis eingesetzt hat. 

Und irgendwie schleicht sich da immer der Gedanke ein _"Ihr hab zu Classic Zeiten bestimmt noch nicht gespielt, sonst hätte ich
nach einer Woche mit WOW aufgehört"_


Und ja. ich war stolz drauf mit kompletter Blutfangrüstung durch die Gegend zu laufen. Hab´sie immer noch auf der Bank.


----------



## Chiary (27. April 2010)

Damals...
... gab es noch KEINEN GearScore und Skill war noch was wert.
... war ein komplettes T-Set noch eine wirkliche Leistung.
... gab keine Wartenzeiten von 3-4 Tagen wenn man ein Ticket schreiben musste.
... wurden Chinafarmer vom GM tatsächlich noch aus dem Spiel genommen, zumindest hat er sie offline geschickt.
... war Lvl 40 und somit das 1. Mount noch etwas wirklich Besonderes.
... war das erreichen vom Lvlcap ( 60 ) noch richtig episch.
... war ein Nachtelf auf nem Pferd oder ein Mensch auf nem Säbler noch etwas Besonderes.
... hatte man noch Respekt vor anderen Spielern in der Gruppe, denn man sah sich öfter als nur für einen Run.
... waren 5000 Gold auf einem Char regelrecht legendär.


Heute...
... wird ein Raid erst richtig witzig wenn die RL merkt das GS eben doch nicht den Skill ersetzt.
... ersparen Dailys oft das rumstehen und Poser gucken in der Stadt.
... ist der /2 unterhaltsamer als jede Comedyshow.
... levelt man in Lichtgeschwindigkeit.
... weiss man den Kontakt zu freundlichen Spielern wirklich zu schätzen.
... sind AVs kurzzeitige Unterhaltung und nicht mehr WE füllend.
... gibt es für wirklich alles einen Händler ( egal ob Marken, Ehre oder Gold als Zahlungsmittel ).

Im Großen und Ganzen hat sich WoW stark verändert, aber Damals wie heute gibt es gute und schlechte Seiten.
ich kann nicht sagen ob mir Damals mehr Spaß gemacht hat als Heute, es ist halt anders, aber noch immer sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## ChaosX (27. April 2010)

Seit WoW weiss ich warum soviele Alte leute sagen "früher war alles besser"

WoW hat mir zu vanilia(Classic) zeit auch besser gefallen.
Itemgeilheit war da noch keine rede.
Alle haben spass gehabt heute ist alles nur noch abgefarme, ob es jetzt quest, Items, Erfolge oder Instanzen sind.

Heute sind soviele idioten unterwegs das nicht mal mehr instanzen spass machen und wen man die zusammen scheisst kommt immer nur der spruch:

Jeder hat mal klein angefangen -.-

und ich sage dazu und jeder kann sich heute über seine Klasse informieren um nicht als idiot dazustehen.
Es gibt genug Guides in heften, seiten oder foren.

Da kann man überalle lesen 

Jäger: 1. Knurren aus in instanzen 2. Zaubermacht erhöht nicht euern schaden 3. Der Tank ist der erste am mob nicht der pfeil oder das pet
pala: Zorn der Gerechtigkeit hat nur der Tank an 2. Spoten tut nur der Tank 
Dudu: 1. Wen man nicht Tankt hat man nicht in Bärengestallt zu sein 2. Dornen bekomt nur der Tank
Krieger: 1. Spotetn tut nur der Tank 2. Spurt ist nicht dafür da um vor dem tank am mob zu sein
Hexer: Leerwandler ist nicht für instanzen gedacht
An Allle: Der Tank ist der einziege der pult 

das sind einige sachen die mich nerven in instanzen


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (27. April 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Seit WoW weiss ich warum soviele Alte leute sagen "früher war alles besser"
> WoW hat mir zu vanilia(Classic) zeit auch besser gefallen.
> Itemgeilheit war da noch keine rede.
> Alle haben spass gehabt heute ist alles nur noch abgefarme, ob es jetzt quest, Items, Erfolge oder Instanzen sind


Wotlk hat auch seine Vorteile vor allem wenn man wenig Zeit hat.
Dass es nurnoch farmen ist nervt mich aber auch.


----------



## Chiary (27. April 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> pala: Zorn der Gerechtigkeit hat nur der Tank an 2. Spoten tut nur der Tank



Bezogen auf Instanzen oder Raids, oder Beides?


----------



## ChaosX (27. April 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Bezogen auf Instanzen oder Raids, oder Beides?




mehr bezogen auf 5 instanzen also wer das noch auf 80 macht sollte sein acc kündigen


----------



## Brood (27. April 2010)

Damals...

als ich mein Schmied geskillt habe, stunden, tage, wochenlang gefarmt, um mir endlich mein Löwenherzschwert zu schmieden ^^

gruss
brood


----------



## Chiary (27. April 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> mehr bezogen auf 5 instanzen also wer das noch auf 80 macht sollte sein acc kündigen


Ich frag nur mal nach, weil ich als Heilplatte durchaus Zorn sowohl gekillt habe als auch benutze ^^


----------



## Tazmal (27. April 2010)

Ja, die gute alte Zeit ist vorbei.

Die Com hat sich negativ entwickelt und den meisten spielern will man lieber eine reinhauen statt mit ihnen was zu unternehmen, es ist wie es ist, jedem das seine ob er weiterhin 13 euro zahlt für eine solche leistung.

Blizzard weis natürlich was los ist, aber ändern werden sie nichts, denn die "idioten" zahlen jeden monat viel geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (27. April 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> mehr bezogen auf 5 instanzen also wer das noch auf 80 macht sollte sein acc kündigen



du bist das was man in wow unter einem idioten versteht, was spricht denn dagegen? raids sind nicht alles !


----------



## Technocrat (27. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> Es ist klar das neue Spieler immernoch viel und mehr Spaß an WoW haben als Menschen die schon länger spielen.


Völliger Quark. Ich spiele WoW seit Release (jup, haben mit meiner Roxanna einen echen 1st-day-char) ohne auszusetzen und es macht mir heute mehr Spaß als je zuvor. Die Einzigen die solche Behauptungen wie Du aufstellen sind entweder AION Spieler oder haben WoW Classic nie gespielt (das war nämlich so schwer und so unkomfortabel, das solche Heulsusen wie der TE schon nach 1 Woche aufgegeben hätten).


----------



## Biebre (27. April 2010)

Damals...

... war alles neu, schön und aufregend.
... habe ich mit sehr großer Motivation Mobs in Elwynn geprügelt.
... habe ich eine kleine, feine Gilde geleitet.
... kannte ich bis level ~58 das Wort Aggro nicht (Krieger).
... fand ich Westfall extrem schwer...
... und bin in Moonbrook mindestens 30x gestorben.
... habe ich eine Jägerin in der Todesmine getroffen (60) von der ich dachte, dass sie ein NPC wäre.
... bin ich stundenlang in DM gewiped.
... war das Leveln aufregend, neu und für mich ansprechend.
... hatte ich als 2. Spieler des Servers einen Erfürchtigen Ruf bei Darnassus durch Runenstoff gefarmt im Wert von DAMALS (!) 16.000 Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... war ich so verdammt stolz auf meinen Tiger!
... hab ich erstmal mit dem Tiger auf der Brücke in IF gepost.
... hat man richtige "Freunde" kennen- und schätzen gelernt.
... wollte man in MC als Tank unbedingt vor den ersten Mobs wegrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... brauchte man Zeit, egal was man angefangen hat.
... hab ich die Luft angehalten, als ich meinen ersten random epic gelootet habe.
... habe ich mit Standardinterface gezockt.
... war Buffood / Flask ein Fremdwort.
... gab es keine 1std über den Tod hinaus - Fläschchen
... hat man nach Raidbeginn eine Stunde in MC gewartet bis alle da waren.
... hat ein Paladin in Bubble nach einem Wipe Ony getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Raid tot, Bubble an, ein bisschen draufrumgehauen als Heilapala und down - epic!)
... War der Besitzer von Sulfuron eine Legende.
... hat man hart zusammen für Erfolge gearbeitet.
... war d0,5 aufwendig zu bekommen.
... war strath in unter 45min eine sehr gute Leistung.
... sind Raids selbst nach 4 Stunden wipen nicht auseinander gebrochen
... gab es kei dmgmeter/recount/...
... waren epics nebensächlich...
... da man sich über den eigentlich Bosskill erstmal Minuten lang gefeiert hat.
... ist man am ersten Elitemob erstmal mindestens 5 Minuten alleine gestorben, bis man verstanden hat, was Elite eigentlich heißt.
... habe ich jede Quest gemacht, die ich finden konnte, egal welches Level ich war.
... habe ich jede Quest vollständig gelesen und fand die Story super.
... habe ich 1/3 meiner 60er Zeit in den Westlichen Pestländern verbracht um Runenstoff zu farmen :>
... hatte man noch einen Ruf auf dem Server der nicht danach ging, wieviele Mobs man down hatte.
... war man beim ersten TS-Gespräch recht nervös...
... und hat sich deswegen die Ausrede ausgedacht, dass sein Headset kaputt sei.
... hat PvP unabhängig vom Gear Spaß gemacht.
... hat man PvP zuerst gar nicht verstanden.
... ist man ins AV gejoint und das 3 Tage lang hintereinander ins Selbe.
... hat man lvl 14- PvP Spieler bewundert.
... waren PvP Ränge wirklich was Wert.
... hat man noch RP gemacht.
... gab es nicht für jedes Bisschen ein Addon.
... war ein Gold nicht wenig (ein Mob droppte ~2 Silber = 50 Mobs!)
... waren Verzauberungen ein Fremdwort.
... Gab es keine Sockel/-steine.
... war Zeit kein Fremdwort.
... gab es nur wenige gute Gilden.
... hat das Leveln noch Wochen und Monate gedauert.
... gab es keine + X XP Level Items.
... gab es kein LFG-Tool.
... hat man sich im BG wiedererkannt.
... hat man die offiziellen Foren gelesen.
... wurde einem geholfen anstatt angeflamed zu werden.
... gab es noch kein DBM.
... wunderte man sich was einem Omen nun sagen will, wenn man ganz oben war.
... tat man den Rat, Addons zu benutzen, als komplett unnötig ab.
... verbrachte Tage um für die Gilde bzw. andere Leute zu farmen.
... bedeutete Gemeinschaft noch Gemeinschaft.
... konnte man sich auf andere Leute verlassen.
... versuchte man viele Probleme noch gemeinsam zu lösen, anstatt einfach zu gehen.
... war Server/Fraktionswechsel nicht möglich,
... gab es kaum "stabile" Server.
... war jeder Patch ein Highlight.
... hat man lange nach Random-Gruppen gesucht.
... war die Grafik "Comic-Stil" (ist es heute noch).
... ist man als Krieger mit Intelligenz rumgelaufen.
... konnte Bergbauen noch fehlschlagen.
... ist man in Duskwood noch zum Drachen in der Mitte gelaufen um zu sehen, was passiert.
... dachte man Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen sind nicht so schlimm.
... heilte man vorzugsweise sich selbst, anstatt Andere.
... gab es noch keine Zaubermacht.
... gab es noch keine Tempowertung.
... war das Final-Defftalent beim Krieger ein einfacher Stun.
... waren die Schadenszahlen normalerweise 3stellig ganz selten 4stellig.
... hat man DD nach Sympathie und nicht DPS mitgenommen.
... hat man Leute nach Sympathie und nicht GS mitgenommen.
... war der Handelschannel noch ein Handelschannel.
... waren Hauptstädte unglaublich belebt.
... musste man RP nicht überall suchen.
... konnte man Euqip spielerischen Leistungen zuordnen.
... war man einfach eine große Familie =)

...


----------



## Lari (27. April 2010)

... hat WoW mir keinen Spaß gemacht und ich habe auf Level 44 meinen Nachtelf Druiden eingestampft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiary (27. April 2010)

Oh Biebre, da kommen Erinnerungen wieder hoch.

Du hast da echt ne ganze Menge aufgeführt was Classic wirklich klassisch gemacht hat.
Danke.


----------



## ChaosX (27. April 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Ich frag nur mal nach, weil ich als Heilplatte durchaus Zorn sowohl gekillt habe als auch benutze ^^



Ja es gibt bereiche wo als taktik ein Heilpala mit zorn benutzt wird weil er mit seiner heilung die monster in seine richtung logt



Tazmal schrieb:


> du bist das was man in wow unter einem idioten versteht, was spricht denn dagegen? raids sind nicht alles !



und du bist einer dieser voll idioten die in raids mit vergelter und aktiven zorn sich fragt warum sie im dreck liegst.
so leute verwarne ich 1 mal beim 2ten mal kicke ich die.


----------



## Biebre (27. April 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Oh Biebre, da kommen Erinnerungen wieder hoch.
> 
> Du hast da echt ne ganze Menge aufgeführt was Classic wirklich klassisch gemacht hat.
> Danke.



Hach ja, das waren Zeiten ... =(


----------



## Irmeli (27. April 2010)

Füher:

- meine 1. Schritte - das Kennenlernen der Mechanik meines Chars und des Spiels (Hogger)
- meine 1. Ini (DM) - Regeln des Gruppen/Raid-Spiels kennen lernen
- mein erstes Reittier (Hexer-quest)
- ZF und meine heissbegerte Hexermaske
- meine 1. Gildenerfahrungen
- mein erstes T-Item (Handschuhe MC)
usw. usw

Alles war neu, so wie es jeder WoW Starter es heute noch erleben wird.

Heute:

- Abzeichen nachrennen => Daily/Weekly machen
- dkp-sammeln
- jede Woche ICC 25/10 (mit Gilde i.O., aber rdm?)
- Tiere sammeln, etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , völlig daneben!
usw. usw

Na ja, viele neue Erfahrungen kann man schon nicht mehr machen - trotzdem machts mir noch Spass, auch wenn ich heute wesentlich weniger spiele als früher!

Fall mir dies eines Tages keinen Spass mehr macht, bin ich weg von WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootii (27. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> Damals als WoW noch (mehr) Spaß gemacht hat...
> 
> Um Flames zu Vermeiden..
> Es ist kein Mimimi Thread
> ...




witzig.
1. für mich mimi o0
2. befass ich mich bestimmt nich mit der entwicklung des bewusstseins wegen eines spiels bzw wegen mimi-leuten ^^ 


wow is ständig im wandel und wir nich jedem recht sein. ende.


----------



## Bighorn (27. April 2010)

... war Strath noch ein 10er Raid.
... war man in der oberen Blackrockspitze mal locker 4 Stunden unterwegs.
... hat man sich über viele viele Stunden in Tarens Mühle die Schädel eingeschlagen.
... gab es noch einen lustigen Brachlandchat und kein wüstest flamen.
... ist man grün-blau equipt nach MC ohne gearscore Abfrage.
... war man stolz wie Bolle wenn man sein erstes Epic aus MC abgegriffen hat.
... hat man MC noch ohne TS geraidet.
... hat man Instanzen gemacht ohne Guids zu Rate zu ziehen.
... hat keiner die Gruppe verlassen weil er gestorben ist.


----------



## Progamer13332 (27. April 2010)

hat man sich noch über seine schwer erarbeiteten epics gefreut, heute wird ja alles nach 2 wochen wieder ausgetauscht


----------



## Lindhberg (27. April 2010)

Biebre schrieb:


> Damals...
> 
> ... hat man DD nach Sympathie und nicht DPS mitgenommen.
> ... hat man Leute nach Sympathie und nicht GS mitgenommen.
> ...




geb dir in den meisten punkten recht.......... und es freut mich das ein alter hase das endlich mal (ungewollt wahrscheinlich) zugibt:

also wie gesagt das soll kein angriff auf dich sein (weil es oft so war wie in den von mir zitierten punkten)
wenn du allerdings schreibst dass dps und gs keine rolle spielten (sondern sympatie)  wie kannst du dann spielerische leistung (skill) dem euip zuordnen? (nach deiner logik könntest du höchstens sympathie dem equip zuordnen - aber ich will jetzt hier nicht rumalbern)
eben! geht nicht!
dps und gs spielten meist einfach keine rolle sondern wie du schreibst sympathie - gut! bei uns war es damals mangel an fähigen leuten(fähig aber nur im sinne "passendes euip")  aber wie man die sache auch nennt - fakt bleibt das es damals -wie heute - gut equipte leute gab die nichts drauf hatten .... mich stört einfach oft das die leute so der vergangenheit nachhängen und dabei ein völlig idealisiertes bild zeichnen ("wer früher ein epic hatte der musste ein grandioser spieler sein" so war es eben nicht!)...........  ich finde nicht das es früher besser war - ich aktzeptiere natürlich auch wenn jemand anders es besser fand - aber nicht auf der basis von verklärten argumenten
das ist das was ich in einem vorrigen post meinte :  skill war damals wie heute nicht mit equip verbunden! (damals auch!!!!!!!!!)

und ich fände es fair wenn man ehrlich in seiner argumentation bleibt wenn man über die gute alte zeit redet! (biebre hat ja sehr gut viele punkte genannt die den flair der alten zeit beschreiben)

und für den fall das sich jetzt wieder pro gamer der alten zeit angegriffen fühlen ("bei uns war dps ein muss etc" ohne dps schafft man boss x nicht" etc.) : euch mein ich nicht! es gab immer schon leute die aus ihren chars  max dps rausholen konnten ...... aber die sind damals wie heute selten! 
das ist eigentlich das einzige was ich mit dem post sagen will : das sich bestimmt vieles geändert hat - aber das verhältnis von extrem guten spielern und eben den anderen nicht!  
und für die, die mir jetzt ihre heldenstory erzählen wollen : pls nur mit arsenal - link (würde mich echt freuen - einfach um mal zu sehen ob wirklich jeder noob alle hardmodes icc schafft - ich spiel seit längerem nur hier und da bei nem freund von mir (raide ab und an mit weil ich die leute noch kenn hab aber praktisch keinen account  usw) und "wir" hängen im 25er normal beim prof (stand : 27.04.10) übrigends sind die meisten der gilde in der guten alten zeit voll - epic in if rumgestanden - also geht aufgrund dieser tatsache die behauptung  jeder voll epic spieler von damals war ein absoluter meister seines fachs aufgrund meiner erfahrung nicht auf.


----------



## Chiary (27. April 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Ja es gibt bereiche wo als taktik ein Heilpala mit zorn benutzt wird weil er mit seiner heilung die monster in seine richtung logt


Hmmm, also in unserer Gilde laufen aber restlos alle Heildosen ( inkl. mir ) mit geskilltem ZdG rum.
Unser Mob würde ja kirre werden wenns tatsächlich darum gehen würde den Mob per Heilaggro in eine bestimmte Ecke zu locken, schliesslich stehen wir nicht alle auf einer Stelle, zumindest meistens nicht.

Dmg-Reduce ist hier das Zauberwort und die richtige Lösung für geskillten und aktivierten ZdG.

Vielleicht erst, bevor man eine Klassenfähigkeit und deren Aktivierung anprangert, schlaulesen wieso das, mittlerweile absolut Gängig ist.


----------



## Technocrat (27. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> hat man sich noch über seine schwer erarbeiteten epics gefreut, heute


legt Blizzard extremen Wert darauf, diese kaputte Geisteshaltung, nämlich das man in einem SPIEL ARBEITEN soll, zu eliminieren.


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> Damals als WoW noch (mehr) ...


unter Lags litt.

Gestern:
Heiler "xy, pls mitheilen falls von mir nichts mehr kommt. mein netzanbieter bastelt an der uploadleitung, bekomme die heals nur noch quälend langsam raus"
DD "ach passt schon. man früher zu 60er zeiten, was haben wir in den raids für lags erlebt!"



> leute die jetzt immernoch flamen sind in der flamehaltung und leben unbewusst ich würde ihnen raten sich mit der entwicklung des bewusstseins zu befassen / das heist auch positiv denken und negativität vermeiden


Und da du mit offenen Augen und bewusst durchs Leben gehst, erzählst du allen quietschvergnügt, dass es nicht mehr soviel Spaß macht. Ich spüre wahrhaft positive Energien. 


PS. Hört sich an, als wenn du dich gerade mit irgendwelchen Ratgeberbüchern rumschlägst. Wenn dich die Richtung interessiert, dann schau da rein:

Moshé Feldenkrais: Die Entdeckung des Selbstverständlichen.
Eric R. Kandel: Auf der Suche nach dem Gedächtnis: Die Entstehung einer neuen Wissenschaft des Geistes.

Meines Erachtens zwei von recht wenigen Wissenschaftlern und Autoren, die wirklich lesenswert sind und weder selbstgefällig noch sektenhaft daherkommen.


----------



## Sylvvia (27. April 2010)

Mir ist es vor zwei Jahren ähnlich gegangen und ich habe dann aufgehört WoW zu spielen. Es hat mich einfach nur noch angek..... Nach diversen anderen Spielen bin ich nun zurück und spiele einfach unter anderen Gesichtspunkten als früher. Ich lasse mich nicht mehr hetzen, weder von Erfolgen, noch von Equip, meinen Mitspielern oder einer Gilde. Ich versuche die Details zu geniessen, Questtexte zu lesen, die "Lore" nachzuempfinden. Dabei geht es mir jetzt besser und ich kann das Spiel geniessen ohne das es zur Sucht wird oder in Arbeit ausartet. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, dem das Game zum Hals raushängt.


----------



## ChaosX (27. April 2010)

Chiary schrieb:


> Vielleicht erst, bevor man eine Klassenfähigkeit und deren Aktivierung anprangert, schlaulesen wieso das, mittlerweile absolut Gängig ist.



sag ich ja die ganze zeit leute lest euch erst mal guides durch bevor ihr als vergelter mit zorn in instanzen rum lauft.
gut das es so wenig tanks gibt da brauch man nur sagen etweder er geht oder ich ^^ dann sind die idioten schneller gekickt als man gucken kann in den 5er instanzen.


----------



## Chiary (27. April 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> und ich sage dazu und jeder kann sich heute über seine Klasse informieren um nicht als idiot dazustehen.
> Es gibt genug Guides in heften, seiten oder foren.
> 
> Da kann man überalle lesen
> ...



Auf diese, Deine, Aussage habe ich mich bezogen, ich habs jetzt extra nochmal Fett markiert.
Da steht nix davon das Du Dich auf den Reti beziehst, sondern Du sagst klar, ZdG ist nur für den Tank, da ist auch keine Rettungsnische in die Du Dich nun verkrümmeln kannst bezüglich der gängigen 51/20/0 Heilerskillung beim Paladin.
Und auf diesen Satz und diese von Dir getätigte Aussage habe ich mich bisher und ausschliesslich bezogen.

Auf meinen ersten Gegenkonter, nämlich das Healpaladine ZdG geskillt und aktiv haben hast Du, fälschlich, gegenargumentiert das es etwas mit Healaggro und in Ecken lotsen zu tun habe.
Auf meinen Gegenkonter dazu, nämlich das es um Dmg-Reduce geht und nicht um, wie von Dir angenommen, um Healaggroerzeugung zum Mob kiten, argumentierst Du nun das Du den reinen Reti meinst.

Du selbst prangerst etwas an, nämlich mangelnde Klassenkentnisse bei den jeweiligen Spielern, bist selbst aber auch nicht wirklich beandert, ausser vielleicht im rausreden. 

Nachtrag:
Sorry wenn es etwas hart rüberkommt, aber ich mags einfach nicht wenn über Fähigkeiten und deren Einsatz bei anderen Klassen geurteilt wird, oder gar verurteilt, und dann stimmt das Hintergrundwissen nicht.
So kommt es immer wieder zu Diskussionen die völlig unsinnig sind.
Hinterfragen ja, immer gern, aber gleich aburteilen und etwas als Fakt zu einer Klasse in den Raum stellen finde ich schwer grenzwertig.
Ebendso wie die Art in der ich Dich gerade in ein Schubfach stecke, auch sehr grenzwertig, sorry dafür.


----------



## ChaosX (27. April 2010)

Ich beziehe es nur auf den vergelter/Schutz DD weil er meine aggro schnell aufhollen kann, der heil pala macht von haus aus schon weniger bedrohung daher ist das für mich keine gefahr also ist mir der heiler schnuppe ob er es an hat oder nicht.
die größere zorn gefahr ist und bliebt vergelter oder schutz dds.


----------



## Omidas (27. April 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> legt Blizzard extremen Wert darauf, diese kaputte Geisteshaltung, nämlich das man in einem SPIEL ARBEITEN soll, zu eliminieren.



1. Aus der Newsmeldung auf Buffed. #349 Technocrat


> Klingt genial. Offensichtlich will Blizz den Raidern das stupide Raiden verleiden - gut so! Dann kommt vielleicht wieder etwas mehr RP in dieses MMORPG



Übere andere "kaputte Geisteshaltung"-en sich lustig machen, aber sich freuen, wenn für einen selbst nichts ändert, aber anderen das Spiel teilweise kaputt gemacht wird.

2.
WoW Ist ein Hobby. Bezeichnest du einen (z Schachspieler als Freak, weil er sich ab und an paar Bücher dazu holt um sich zu verbessern und dich als Gelegenheitsspieler damit dann in 10-20 Zügen jedesmal matt setzt? Der arbeitet sich auch in sein Hobby ein. Viele in WoW lesen sich auch solche Guides durch. Und wieder "kaputte Geisteshaltung" selbst mal dran denken, das deine Hexenverfolgung von Normalen Spielern mit ein wenig anspruch mittlerweile zwanghaft wird.


----------



## Tinkerballa (27. April 2010)

ähh... mimimi? egal wie der TE es auslegt, es ist ein heul-thread xD

btt: /vote 4 close!


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2010)

Jaja, zu Classic brauchte man Skill, is klar.

Du konntest der beste PvPler vom Server sein, wenn jemand im T3 kam, dann warst du platt. 

Und was Razorgore angeht... ich fand es jetzt nicht so schwer, die paar Drachen zu kiten. War auch nix anderes als bei Drakkisath. Will man dieses bisschen Bewegen wirklich Skill nennen?

Und Ragnaros? Was musste man wirklich beachten außer Feuerresi? Wenn er den Schlag macht (ka. wie der heißt, war da Jäger) und man in der Lava landet, möglichst schnell wieder an ihn ran... bei den Elementaren eben CC was geht - Fear, Eisfalle, Jägerpets als Tanks etc. pp. War der wirklich so schwer? Da finde ich Sindragosa übler...


----------



## Technocrat (27. April 2010)

Omidas schrieb:


> Und wieder "kaputte Geisteshaltung" selbst mal dran denken, das deine Hexenverfolgung von Normalen Spielern



Wer ein Spiel für Arbeit hät, ist nicht normal, sondern eine extreme Minderheit. Die weitaus meisten Menschen halten ein Spiel für ein Spiel.


----------



## Davatar (27. April 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> legt Blizzard extremen Wert darauf, diese kaputte Geisteshaltung, nämlich das man in einem SPIEL ARBEITEN soll, zu eliminieren.


"Arbeit" bedeutet in spielerischem, genauso wie in sportlerischem Zusammenhang, dass man für entsprechende Leistung entsprechend belohnt wird, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Abgesehen davon klingt Deine Aussage (korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liegen sollte) extrem negativ. Was ist an Arbeit bitteschön schlecht? Ich mag meine Arbeit und gehe auch (abgesehn von Montag Morgen) gern arbeiten.


----------



## Maddoxx81 (27. April 2010)

Leere mit Belanglosigkeit gefüllt


----------



## Delorion (27. April 2010)

...hat das Fehlverhalten eines einzelnen 40 Raidmember über den Jordan geschickt!




Vieles war anders, aber nicht alles war besser.


----------



## Omidas (27. April 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wer ein Spiel für Arbeit hät, ist nicht normal, sondern eine extreme Minderheit. Die weitaus meisten Menschen halten ein Spiel für ein Spiel.



Warum das denn? 

Ein Hobby Sportler "arbeitet" hart an sich, damit er mal nen Marathon schafft.
Ein 10 Jähriger er"arbeitet" sich eine neue Eröffnung im Schach und schafft es zum ersten mal so seinen 12 jährigen Bruder zu schlagen.
Ein Bastler "arbeitet" Stundenlang um seine Modeleisenbahn detailgetreu zu bemalen. Der andere macht das recht fix, aber ein Laie würde den unterschied schwer merken. Ist der erste Geisteskrank, weil er für nen Hobby mehrere Stunden seiner Zeit geopfert hat. Und andere das als stupide Arbeit betrachten?
Ein WoW Spieler "arbeitet" an sich um seine Rotation und Movment zu verbessern, so dass er 5% mehr DpS macht, die den Fistkill ausmachen könnten.

Warum ist es falsch in sein Hobby Arbeit zu stecken. Du gehst vom vollkommen falschen Standpunkt aus, dass dieses arbeiten mit dem Geldverdienen gleich gesetzt werden muss. Der Begriff "Arbeit" ist breiter gefächert als du zugeben willst und ist sehrwohl für Hobbys angebracht.

Und solange man neben seinm kleinen hineinknien in sein Hobby den Rest der Welt nicht vergisst, ist das ABSOLUTE NORMAL!

Oder wenn du das immer noch bestreiten willst. Kannst du mir sagen ob mein Hobbybastler krank ist, weil er an einem Modell ein paar stunden sitzt und dran "arbeitet" es perfekt hinzukriegen?
Und wenn du das verneint hast. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Modelbauer und einem WoW Spieler. Der Modellbauer wäre vielleicht sogar noch mehr "krank" als ein WoW Spieler. Der hat in der Zeit (zwar nicht direkt aber immerhin) Kontakt zu anderen MEnschen, während der Bastler lange Zeit alleine in seinem Keller hockt.

EDIT:

Grad noch was nettes eingefallen in Bezug auf WoW und arbeit. Selbst Blizzard stimmt dem zu, das man arbeit in WoW steckt um paar Sachen zu erreichen. Lass dir mal von wem ein Achievment verlinken, das er noch nicht erledigt hat. Dann steht da zB folgendes:



> Die Arena betreten
> 
> Erfolg wird von xyz ERARBEITET



Denke mal du hast den Erfolg sicher schon gemacht. Oder alternativ einen x-beliebigen. Also bist du hiermit offiziell GEISTESKRANK, da du ja in einem Spiel gearbeitet hast. GZ dazu und willkommen im Club!!


----------



## Bitialis (27. April 2010)

...hatte ich nicht soviel Zeit für WoW, darum find ichs heute besser vom Zeitaufwand her
...war das Spiel noch neu und jeder neu erkundete Meter ein Ereignis
...war ich um 23:30 Uhr vor dem endlich toten Illidan gestanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...war ich noch nicht im Buffed-Forum angemeldet und habe dadurch auch keine Mimimi's gehört wie sie heute "Standard" sind......

...hat es mir trotzdem nicht soviel Spaß gemacht wie es seit BC tut 
...war nicht viel besser imho!!


----------



## Biebre (27. April 2010)

Hm Lindhberg du hast Recht, die Formulierung ist nicht griffig genug. Ich formuliere es mal um:
Damals gab es deutlich weniger Leute, die in top-gear rumgelaufen sind aber naja sagen wir mal "brain off" gespielt haben, als es das heute gibt.
Natürlich gab es das damals, das hab ich auch nicht bestritten. 
Nur war es nunmal meistens (!) und normalerweise (!) so, dass ohne Gilde und Memberpool von 55+ nicht mal ein MC Raid zustande kam.
Dass dabei dann auch teilweise Leute "mitgeschliffen" wurden ist natürlich auch der Fall gewesen. Nur im Vergleich hat sich das Gewicht von Spielern die sich ihr Gear verbindet haben könnten (gute Leistungen, Informieren usw.) vs. die, die es nicht haben (brain off, epix, epix, epix, epeen, movement was?, usw.) deutlich zu ungunster der ersteren verschoben. Das ist was ich damit aussagen wollte, nicht, dass es damals nur gute Spieler gab, die gutes Euqip hatten, nur eben mehr, die sich das wirkich verdient hatten.

Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Außerdem heißt mitgenommen (nach sympathie) nicht unbedingt, dass sie auch euqip bekommen haben oder BWL/MC etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich2007 (27. April 2010)

... freute man sich noch über (z.B T5, T6), heutzutage läuft jeder frischgebackene 80er mit T9/T10 rum -.-


----------



## Izara (27. April 2010)

Ich spiel noch  nicht so lange wow, aber als ich angefangen hab, war auf unserem server das verhältnis alli-horde noch recht ausgeglichen und obwohl man permanent gegankt wurde beim leveln, hat es dennoch mehr spaß gemacht ^^

heute sinds ca 1/6. allis aufm server, was tausendwinter und generell alle BGs lächerlich und langweilig macht.. (gestern morgen um 5 1 k-winter: 18 hordler, 2 allis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




d.h. damals als mir Wow noch mehr (!) spaß gemacht hat, hatte ich sogar spaß an pvp, obwohl ich nie einer dieser hardcore pvp-fans war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quentaros (27. April 2010)

*Damals als WoW noch Spaß gemacht hat... (macht mir heute auch noch Spass wohlgemerkt, aber ich mach trotzdem mal mit^^)*
... wusste ich erstmal nicht so richtig was der Spottknopf bei dem Krieger soll^^Hallo? wieso soll ich ein Gegner spotten, der haut mich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.... habe ich nur ein Char und keine Twinks gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roperi69 (27. April 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> wenn du allerdings schreibst dass dps und gs keine rolle spielten (sondern sympatie)  wie kannst du dann spielerische leistung (skill) dem euip zuordnen? (nach deiner logik könntest du höchstens sympathie dem equip zuordnen - aber ich will jetzt hier nicht rumalbern)
> eben! geht nicht!



Sorry, aber das ist Unfug. Wenn ich Leute aus Sympathie mitnehme, und nicht auf Grund wirrer Zahlen, dann konnte ich damals trotzdem am Gear den Progress ablesen. Da besteht kein Zusammenhang. 

Du konntest an der Ausrüstung sehen, welchen Raidcontent der Spieler erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht hat. Nichts desto weniger trotz konnte man, und hat man damals die Leute überwiegend aus Sympathie mitgenommen. 

Ich denke, da siehst Du einen Zusammenhang in der Worten, der nicht da ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long

Roperi


----------



## Catajama (27. April 2010)

Damals als ich WoW gespielt habe und der Spaß nicht aufgehört hat

Damals als WoW noch Kommunikativ war

Damals als man sich in Inis inis unterhaltet hat

Damals als mein Server noch gut war 

Damals als GiGA noch gesendet hat

Damals als ich Probleme hatte, weil ich zuviel WoW gespielt habe (Ja aber ihr müsst zugeben manchmal hat WoW doch mehr fun als rl gemacht)



Und weitere folgen


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (27. April 2010)

Damals als WoW noch Spaß gemacht hat...

...Gab es kein GS

...Gab es keine Achievments alá ich hab schon XX Clear sondern nur ja ich habe die SSC Pre

...War Dps kein Schwanzvergleich sondern nur ein Mittel zum Erfolg des Raids

...gab es keine drölftausend Marken sondern nur eine

...hat mein Hunter auch schon keinen Spaß im PvP gemacht xD


----------



## Lindhberg (27. April 2010)

Roperi69 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Unfug. Wenn ich Leute aus Sympathie mitnehme, und nicht auf Grund wirrer Zahlen, dann konnte ich damals trotzdem am Gear den Progress ablesen. Da besteht kein Zusammenhang.
> 
> Du konntest an der Ausrüstung sehen, welchen Raidcontent der Spieler erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht hat. Nichts desto weniger trotz konnte man, und hat man damals die Leute überwiegend aus Sympathie mitgenommen.
> 
> ...





ja klar konnte man sehen welchen raidcontent er/sie schon bestritten hat ........ aber das sagt über den skill trotzdem nichts damals wie heute


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

WoW ist halt "freundlicher" geworden zu Neu-Spielern (als ich diese Tutorials für low lvl gesehen habe,war das schon eigenartig,weil als ich noch angefangen habe,sowas nicht existierte).
Aber im großen und ganzen hat es sich in sehr vielen Dingen zum positiven gewendet (wenn man beachtet was man früher in MC/... bringen musste und jetzt ist das schon ein großer Unterschied).
Die Community hat sich ebenfalls geändert,leider zum negativem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Wenn ich mir überlege wieviele leute sich aufregen und einen zuspammen in Inis (oder anderswo,spielt keine Rolle) wenn man einen Fehler macht oder Neuspieler ist,ist das schon traurig.


----------



## Lindhberg (27. April 2010)

Biebre schrieb:


> Hm Lindhberg du hast Recht, die Formulierung ist nicht griffig genug. Ich formuliere es mal um:
> Damals gab es deutlich weniger Leute, die in top-gear rumgelaufen sind aber naja sagen wir mal "brain off" gespielt haben, als es das heute gibt.
> Natürlich gab es das damals, das hab ich auch nicht bestritten.
> Nur war es nunmal meistens (!) und normalerweise (!) so, dass ohne Gilde und Memberpool von 55+ nicht mal ein MC Raid zustande kam.
> ...




kann ich so unterscheiben........... allerdings hat ein "top gear brain off" immer noch nen höheren nutzen als ein "low gear brain off " also falls man sich random - raids  überhaupt antut  und das sehe ich eher als verbesserung gegenüber früher 


(ist nicht negativ gegenüber randoms gemeint ! - random hat halt immer den nachteil das die leute sich nicht kennen und nicht eingespielt sind)


----------



## Annovella (27. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was jetzt sind wir dran ? Ich sehe keine Diskussionsgrundlage. Du hast nur deine Meinung wiedergegeben.




Jo.


----------



## Topperharly (27. April 2010)

damals..... scheiss pvp system. nur wer extrem viel pvp gemacht hat, hatte einen nutzen. alle anderen hatten pech.
extrem imba-bosse, (bwl fällt mir spontan ein, oder c´thun).
ich schreib jetzt erst garnet was mir sonst noch alles einfällt, weil ich keine lust/zeit hab.


----------



## Sq_uirrel (27. April 2010)

LOL !

Damals als....

WoW ist wie alt? 6 Jahre, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe.... 

Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass ein Schulanfänger von "Damals" erzählt, als er noch im Krankenhaus bei Mutti an der Brust lag...

Meine Güte... WoW ist ein Spiel ! Und wenn Leute anfangen aufzuzählen was "damals" in einem SPIEL alles besser war, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft wie man an
solch einem Realitätsverlust leiden kann... Oh Mann...

Damals war alles besser, da hatten wir noch n Kaiser... so, das war ne "damals" aussage


----------



## Shaila (27. April 2010)

Sq_uirrel schrieb:


> LOL !
> 
> Damals als....
> 
> ...



Du bist ja so cool, mein RL-Held. Krieg ich bitte ein Autogramm ? Du hast mir gezeigt, was es heißt ein RL zu besitzen!


----------



## Sq_uirrel (27. April 2010)

Jo klar gibt's Autogramme... Aber damals als man für ein Autogramm noch anstehen musste und nicht nur ne nachricht schreiben musste, das war doch viel besser, oder?


----------



## Selidia (27. April 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> ja klar konnte man sehen welchen raidcontent er/sie schon bestritten hat ........ aber das sagt über den skill trotzdem nichts damals wie heute




Wenn du jemanden mit T2++ gesehen hast, konntest du demjenigen sehr wohl zumuten, dass er/sie Skill hatte.. 

Damals gab es nämlich kein Markengrinding, womit man Highequip bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (27. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> so war das nicht gemeint XD ich spiel immernoch wow
> aber damals hats halt mehr spaß gemacht...
> was ich wollte ist eiglich das ihr so anfängt
> 
> ...



ich finde das absolut normal. ich habe knapp 6 jahre ultima online gespielt und dann nochmal 3 jahre daoc aber alles was danach kam war nie wieder so geil wie mein erstes bzw zweites mmo. 
nie wieder hatte ich soviel spaß und schiss wenn ich mal wieder von nem dicken roten PK durch den wald gehetzt wurde weil er mir nach meinem leben und meiner habe trachtete.
und ich hatte richtiges herzrasen, nahezu angst, panik.

heute interessieren mich uo und daoc nicht mehr und wow war nur ein abklatsch von dem was ich mir darunter vorgestellt habe. ich spiele es derzeit nicht mehr, ich hänge grade in aion fest.
aber ich schaue regelmäßig in den meisten onlinespielen nochmal für nen monat rein und schau mir an was sich verändert hat. teilweise komme ich garnicht mehr zurecht und muss alles neu lernen aber fesseln tut mich nix mehr.
es ist für mich alles der gleiche einheitsbrei, kein spiel ist im grunde genommen besser als das andere. viele sind fortgeschrittener und weisen weniger fehler auf. 
manches konzept gefällt mir besser als das andere aber nervenkitzel und spannung suche ich dort vergebens.
auch ein neues total geiles imba seltenes wahnsinniges item bekommt bei mir nur nochn müdes lächeln denn mit der nächsten anhebung der charlevel ist es wieder nutzloser müll.
nichts ist von dauer. mir wäre ein anderes system ja viel lieber aber da stehe ich alleine. ^^
macht nix. reiner zeitvertreib.


----------



## gigrin (27. April 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Wenn du jemanden mit T2++ gesehen hast, konntest du demjenigen sehr wohl zumuten, dass er/sie Skill hatte..
> 
> Damals gab es nämlich kein Markengrinding, womit man Highequip bekommt
> 
> ...



Kann mir bitte jemand erklären was es mit diesem Skill auf sich hat?
Was ist denn Skill überhaupt?
Einen Schlachtzug wiederholen?Sich Dinge einprägen?Hin und her laufen und ein paar Tasten drücken?

http://www.dict.cc/e...tsch/skill.html

Entschuldigt.Ich bin ein wenig langsam und verstehe es nicht.


----------



## Siebäsiech (27. April 2010)

Damals hatte man noch keine Hunderte von Talenten und Fähigkeiten einzuteilen.

Damals hatte man noch nen Überblick über alle Fähigkeiten eines Charakters und brauchte keine Tausend Makros.

Machte man sich ( zumindest auf Hordeseite ) dauernd über die Paladine lustig.

Damals gabs noch nicht die olle Doofe alleszerstörende Zaubermacht.

Damals musste man auch selbst oft mal nen Heiltrank, Verband oder nen GS ( GS = Gesundheitsstein, für die neuen hier die das nie gebrauchen müssen) benutzen um zu überleben, sei es in Raids oder in Schachtfeldern.

Machten die Schlachtfelder noch wesentlich mehr Spass, konnte man Stundenlang in einem Alterac verweilen und Allys Farmen.

Musste man sich Epische Items noch hart erarbeiten , und bekam sie nicht in den Ar*** geschoben wie heute.

Gabs noch kein nerviges ödes Goldgespame in den Channels, wie Heutzutags.

War man sich noch an Lags gewöhnt, oder an Computerbstürze. War immer ein guter Grund um mal ne Pause zu machen um sich mal wieder etwas dem RL zu widmen.

Könnte noch ne Ellenlange Liste so weiterführen, aber naja, was solls.

Gibts eigentlich auch Threads die vom Gegenteil Sprechen?

*"Was macht heute mehr Spass als damals?"*

Weiss ehrlich gesagt momentan grad nix, was heute besser sein soll als damals. 

Ist villeicht alles auch Ansichtssache. Alles hat mindestens zwei Seiten.


----------



## Nodoka (27. April 2010)

Damals als WoW noch Spaß gemacht hat...  und es kein ADDON namens Gearscore gab... wo nicht jeder gesagt hat WoW ist zu einfach...

ich weiß es echt nicht... mein server ist grotte^^ 

da gehe ich eben ony25er und die gruppe löst sich auf FAIL... jemand im /2er baut ne grupe auf.. ebenfals ony25er *hust*
ich komme in den schlachtzug, und blingbling er besteht aus nem durchschnisst gs von ~~5,3k dachte mir "naja der wird schon laufen"
wir fangen an.. luftphase ony kommt runter .. FAIL im 2 anlauf hat dann irgendjemand overnuked...
das beste der aktion war ein schurke mit nem fast 6k gs... er meinte so macht ma endlich dmg... ich schau skeptisch in mein recount...
13k dps der gute... aber zu 55% dolchfächer und mitm dmg auf die onywelpen... na denn prost!
so einen vergammelten encounter von ony nichtmal schaffen aber durchschnitts gs von 5,3k na n1 helden in azeroth! es lebe die alianz..ironie off!!!


----------



## Lindhberg (27. April 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Wenn du jemanden mit T2++ gesehen hast, konntest du demjenigen sehr wohl zumuten, dass er/sie Skill hatte..
> 
> Damals gab es nämlich kein Markengrinding, womit man Highequip bekommt
> 
> ...




hmm bei den überfliegen der antworten komme ich langsam zu dem schluss das ich das spiel vielleicht einfach immer schon als leicht empfunden hab. (wobei ich sagen muss das ich auch nicht den ganzen alten content gesehen hab - hatte aber meist ziemlich triviale gründe die nicht auf die schwierigkeit der bosse zurückzuführen waren - ist halt meine meinung)

kann sein das ich einfach das glück hatte mit den richtigen leuten unterwegs gewesen zu sein und mir daher damals die sicht auf episch equipte leute mich nicht sofort in die demutshaltung haben fallen lassen.

also ich hab noch gut in erinnerung das auch damals diskussionen um einige spieler gab, ob sie denn im raid eine bereicherung wären oder nicht, unabhängig ihres equipes (!)..... daraus schlussfolgere ich das die situation sich von damals zu heute nur dadurch geändert hat, das heutzutage eben mehr leute über die gleichen probleme diskutieren (aber wie gesagt : mag sein das ich eben nur glück hatte).

ich bin allerdings von meiner einstellung her nicht (und war es noch nie) darauf aus mein selbstwertgefühl durch ein paar ingame items zu produzieren (auch wenn ich offen gesagt total item geil im spiel bin - ehrlich gesagt baut das ganze spiel darauf auf seinen avatar durch items zu verbessern) und gönne jedem in diesem spiel weiterzukommen - wahrscheinlich hab ich deswegen so eine abneigung gegenüber leuten die ständig von der guten alten zeit reden und entweder vergessen haben wie schwer es war gut equipte leute zu bekommen(damals ging es wirklich öfter  nur um das equip (anfangs fragte echt keiner nach skill wenn wer voll epic equipt war - auch wenn man später eines besseren belehrt wurde) oder (noch schlimmer) die aufgrund der tatsache, das sie in der richtigen gilde waren ihre misantropischen emotionen endlich ausleben konnten indem sie arrogant und selbstverliebt alle anderen haben spüren lassen wie naiv und unfähig sie doch sind.... dem hat blizzard eben entgegengewirkt indem sie den spielern andere möglichkeiten gab ihre ausrüstung zu verbessern.... und vielleicht bin ich oft zu radikal bei meiner einstellung aber für mich ist jeder der meckert und der guten alten zeit nachweint entweder ziemlich vergesslich oder eben einer derjenigen die endlich wieder eine sonderstellung für besonders talentierte tastendrücker haben wollen um endlich wieder mehr zu sein als die anderen - um endlich jedem zeigen zu können das man doch kein idiot ist. 

p.s. allerdings vermisse ich auch die zeiten ind denen man vor staunen garnicht mehr rauskam und man sich den ganzen tag über neue abenteuer in aeroth freute..... aber es ist der lauf der dinge das der zauber verfliegt . wie goethe schon sagte : "allem anfang wohnt ein zauber inne" leider nur dem anfang - kann jeder bestätigen der verheiratet ist ^^


----------



## Hugo2000 (27. April 2010)

wow macht doch immer noch spaß ! HAHA !


----------



## Lindhberg (27. April 2010)

finde ich auch hugo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du bist ja so cool, mein RL-Held. Krieg ich bitte ein Autogramm ? Du hast mir gezeigt, was es heißt ein RL zu besitzen!


Ziemlich dümmlicher Flame.


----------



## pirmin93 (27. April 2010)

Damals war mein Heal-Pala von der Spielweise auch nicht anders als heute 2,2,2,2,2,2, wwwwwwwww 2,2,2,2,2,2,2 :/


----------



## Oogieboogie (27. April 2010)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Damals hatte man noch nen Überblick über alle Fähigkeiten eines Charakters und brauchte keine Tausend Makros.
> 
> Machte man sich ( zumindest auf Hordeseite ) dauernd über die Paladine lustig.



Ich will jetzt mal nur zu den beiden Stellingnahme nehmen. Zum ersten: die Allys auch^^ Slowladin, Lowladin, Olololadin...war bei denen Alltag.
Zum zweiten: Ich finde nicht, dass es heute zu viele Fähigkeiten gibt, geschweige denn, dass man mit Makros arbeiten muss. Komplett ohne, seine Klasse kennen und alles richtig timen. Gestern wie heute.

Nun mein eigener Beitrag:

Damals musste man entweder die Quests, oder aber Buffed kennen. Doofes, neues Map-Dingens!


----------



## Rabaz (27. April 2010)

Damals meine erste Inze Todesminen hat so etwa 3 Stunden gedauert (incl. 3 gefühlt wohlverdienten Raucher-/Pinkelpausen) und ich habe Blut und Wasser geschwitzt...wir haben uns mühsam durch die Wache-Drachen vor Grim Batol gekloppt um festzustellen: die droppen nix und da IST auch nix^^....trotzdem hatten wir Spass.

Und solche Sachen könnte ich vllt. hundert aufzählen. Also es hatte alles irgendwie einen besonderen Charme, der heute WEG ist, aber das liegt doch eher an uns selber.

Ich würds nicht Blizzard bzw. dem Spiel vorwefen, ist doch klar dass sich so eine Spielwelt mal abnutzt. Und nein keineswegs war früher alles besser, da war jede Menge Scheiße, man hat es halt nur mit anderen Augen gesehen.

Das Übelste für mich ist heute im Vergleich zu früher, dass man überhaupt nicht mewhr als Char oder Person wertgeschätzt wird, sondern nur noch als Rädchen Im Getriebe was gefälligst zu funktionieren hat. Also früher haste z.B. eine Gruppe für Scholo gesucht und es fehlte noch irgendwas, ein mage oder ein [egal was], alle ham rumngewhispert in ihren FL,... und irgendwann hast du einen bekommen und dann ist man losgezogen und hatte Spass....es war scheißegal ob man glatt durchkam oder mit 3 oder 4 wipes. Und nicht im entferntesten, nicht eine Sekunde, wäre man auf die Idee gekommen nachm gegenseitigen equip, GS- oder recountwerten zu gucken.


----------



## Rabaz (27. April 2010)

gigrin schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand erklären was es mit diesem Skill auf sich hat?
> Was ist denn Skill überhaupt?
> Einen Schlachtzug wiederholen?Sich Dinge einprägen?Hin und her laufen und ein paar Tasten drücken?
> 
> Entschuldigt.Ich bin ein wenig langsam und verstehe es nicht.




Dann will ich dir ein Beispiel geben was dir da vielleicht etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringt. 

Zu Classic-Zeiten habe ich angefangen auf dem realm Ysera, ok, kein "pro-server", aber irgendwo zwischen "SEHR gut besucht" und "Voll" von der Bevölkerung her.

Im "t3-endcontent" wirklich von Anfang an erfolgreich waren dort auf Ally-Seite 4 Gilden, auf Hordenseite 2. Und es sind auch später nicht viel mehr geworden.

Legt das nicht irgendwie den Verdacht nahe, dass man schon etwas können musste ?  Oder meinste die anderen paar Tausend Spieler (ka) hatten einfach keinen Bock ?

Geh doch mal mit ner reinen 60er Truppe nach AQ und dir wird da schon ein Licht aufgehen. 90% der Leute kriegen das mit 70 nicht auf die Reihe heute.


----------



## Elnor (27. April 2010)

Wow macht immer noch Spass wechsel halt das Spiel wenns dir zu langweilig wird.


----------



## Lindhberg (27. April 2010)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Dann will ich dir ein Beispiel geben was dir da vielleicht etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringt.
> 
> Zu Classic-Zeiten habe ich angefangen auf dem realm Ysera, ok, kein "pro-server", aber irgendwo zwischen "SEHR gut besucht" und "Voll" von der Bevölkerung her.
> 
> ...



was man können musste:  man musste 40 leute zusammenbekommen die vom equip und den vz tadellos waren, ts und einige pflicht addons instaliert hatten (bei uns jedenfalls) -und das war damals nicht einfach (heute braucht man nicht unbedingt addons)

und man brauchte unmengen mats für flascs etc.... auch wenn das sich jetzt nicht so dramatisch anhört das war mit die größte herausforderung (wie schon gesagt : meiner meinung nach eben nicht die schwierigkeit der bosse)


es gab kein fischmahl, gruppenbuff oder billige flascs und einige buffs 5 min (schonmal 40 leute single gebufft mit 5 minbuff dauer ? vorallem wen ein pala beim buffen gerade afk war und die buffs ausliefen und das ganze theater von vorn losgeht) und noch etwas: 40 leute zu kontrollieren war oft einfach irre (ich glaube ich habe nie einen raid erlebt bei dem nicht min, einer afk war oder nen disco hatte - soviel zum thema die bosse waren so hart das es auf jeden einzelnen ankam - quatsch!).......... alles war sauteuer oder langwierig zu farmen und hat den sowieso sehr schwer aufzustellenden raid noch schwieriger gemacht - ich fands nervig ....... und finde es heute um längen besser 


und es waren nicht mehr leute weil das drumherum einfach raidabschreckend war und wirklich nur für hartgesottene die sich den ganzen scheiss antun wollten


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

Jepp,farmen war manchmal extrem nervenlastig,und als Tank/Healer war das noch beschissener 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc22 (27. April 2010)

Damals........könnte ein Paladin noch Angstblase und Ruhestein gleichzeitig machen
 	........hatten den besch...... Eisblock nur Frost-Mages


----------



## Lindhberg (27. April 2010)

Stasjan schrieb:


> Jepp,farmen war manchmal extrem nervenlastig,und als Tank/Healer war das noch beschissener
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich war ne zeit auf nem pvp server weil da ein freund gespielt hat......... da sind wir an 3 tagen die woche bestimmt 6 h am tag zu dritt oder zu viert am farmen für die raids gewesen (von wegen die idylle der alten zeit - haha! heute hat man viel mehr zeit)


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

> ich war ne zeit auf nem pvp server weil da ein freund gespielt hat......... da sind wir an 3 tagen die woche bestimmt 6 h am tag zu dritt oder zu viert am farmen für die raids gewesen (von wegen die idylle der alten zeit - haha! heute hat man viel mehr zeit)


Haben bei euch damals Schurken ebenfalls den Blackrock eingang "blockiert"?^^
Sry wenns OT ist,interessiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (27. April 2010)

Da hast du auch sicher Recht @ Lindhberg, das war ja nur der versuch einer Antwort, auf die "skill-Frage" von gigrin. Und ich meine schon dass man früher seine Klasse "vollständiger" ausnutzen musste als heute.

Movement =/= bißchen rumhüpfen und der skill wurde noch nicht am dmg gemessen. Man hat sich nicht hingestellt und draufgepröngelt sondern musste buffen, sheepen, shackeln, blinden, stunnen, purgen, decursen, reppen, hänseln und greteln ^^.


----------



## Lindhberg (27. April 2010)

Stasjan schrieb:


> Haben bei euch damals Schurken ebenfalls den Blackrock eingang "blockiert"?^^
> Sry wenns OT ist,interessiert mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kam schon vor leider fällt mir der pvp server nicht mehr ein (ich spiel nicht mehr so aktiv)....... allerdings nicht zum farmen^^ (bzw kommt darauf wie man farmen definiert^^)


----------



## Ulthras (27. April 2010)

Nylbig schrieb:


> Damals als WoW noch (mehr) Spaß gemacht hat...



...war das Spielgefühl einfach epischer, wobei ich das auch manchmal damit verbinde, dass einfach für mich überhaupt das Feeling eines Massenonlinerollenspiel neu war^^


----------



## Achilius (28. April 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> ... hab ich erst in den kloster ini`s gemerkt das einer in der gruppe immer Tank is...und nich jedermann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum thema: WoW macht immernoch Spass, "damals" war halt alles neu und somit "spaßiger",

... wo wir mit 10 Nachtelfen (keiner über lvl 20) vom Sumpfland bis Ironforge gelaufen sind, und nur ich "ungefähr" wußte wo wir lang müssen, weil ich Beta gespielt hatte. (War wie n "Raid" - "Dicht zusammen bleiben","Laauuuuuuft, das Krokodil 	kommt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 usw. Haben ca 2 std gebraucht bis endlich alle (nach mehrmals sterben) heil angekommen sind.^^)
... als ich den 1. Untoten gesehn hab. Ich bin sofort weggelaufen , aber er hat mich umgehaun. Kein Plan was für ne Klasse oder so, nur gesehn "Omg ein Untoter, der ist bestimmt extrem fies,nix wie weg."^^
... wo man in den BG´s nur gegen Leute des eigenen Servers gespielt hat, da kannte echt jeder jeden und man hat viele Freundschaften geknüpft.
... wo man ne Ini sofort verlassen hat weil "Warsong" losging. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ("Sry Leute - Warsong Inv")^^
... als mich jemand fragte wo ich das tolle Kostüm herhabe. (Ich war als Moonkin unterwegs.^^ Ja Moonkin zu Classic Zeiten!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... ich mir das Gold für mein 1. Mount vom Gildenleiter borgen musste. Bin dann die ganze Nacht rumgeritten und war stolz wie Oskar.
... ich für mich das "Leechen" im AV "erfunden" hab^^ (nach 3std Dauerzerg einfach in ner ruhigen ecke versteckt und tv geguckt... und siehe da, man bekommt ja trotzdem Kills angerechnet.^^) *rot werd und sich schämt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... die Öffnung der Tore von AQ, soviele Spieler hab ich nie wieder auf einem Haufen gesehn. Bin da als 45er rumgeeiert aber habe mich gefühlt wie n ganz großer.^^ (ich war leider nie zu Classic in AQ aber der Event war toll!)
... ich in Undercity gefragt wurde "Kannst du mir bitte zeigen wie ich hier wieder rauskomme"^^
... als es noch keine "Guides" "AtlasLoot" usw gab. Was gab es nicht alles für Gerüchte , wie denn das olle Mount beim Baron droppt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


... keiner sehn konnte wie man geskillt war.


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. April 2010)

Damals war WOW nur deshalb besser, weil alles noch so neu war.

Mann, selbst etwas herstellen und es dann noch benutzen, das war doch das tollste überhaupt.

Tagelang bin ich durch Tanaris gehoppelt und habe "Windstoßvortexe" gefarmt - die 4 die dort rumgeflitzt
sind. Und dann, nach ewiger Farmerei - Tadaa - die *Phantomklinge*. 

Ich habe davon in meiner Karriere damal ganze 4 Stück hergestellt und damit ein Vermögen verdient.
Nun ja, das gleiche "Vermögen" kriegt man heute mit 5 Dailys zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe tapfer zu meinem Paladin gestanden, obwohl ihn alle ausgelacht haben.

Der Schaden dendas Bürschlein produziert hat, war auch echt grauenvoll schlecht. Nach 3 Monaten habe ich
ihn in die Ecke gestellt . 

Es war auch schön, das man nicht so "gläsern" war. Und die "Erfolge" einem nicht auf die Strin geschrieben waren.

Schön war auch das man WOW noch ohne Addons spielen konnte. 

Klar immer wenn eine Erweiterung kommt, hat man den Reiz des neuen, kann neues Entdecken und erleben.
Aber was macht man ? Durchrushen wie blöde - nach 4 Tagen hat man spätestens den Endlevel erreicht und 
den neuen Kontinent erforscht. Und dann ? Epics farmen. Ende - Langeweile


----------

